# Favorite game of all time



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 4, 2005)

My favorite game of all time is Chrono Trigger
Don't mind this post as usual :S


----------



## Woody (Jun 4, 2005)

Super Mario Brothers 4


----------



## naruto ninja1234 (Jun 4, 2005)

you like the classic?


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Jun 4, 2005)

Falling in love with Final Fantasy 7 again ... but 9 is my favourite, definately


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Jun 4, 2005)

I think theres a thread for this already... anyways, mines is viewtiful joe


----------



## Meijin (Jun 4, 2005)

Excitebike, bitches.

and Go...


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 4, 2005)

Alkemist said:
			
		

> I think theres a thread for this already... anyways, mines is viewtiful joe


i did a search and i couldn't find another thread like it.  Strange :/  I figured this would be one of the first to be made in this section.

my favorite game would be Max Payne.


----------



## Kakashi_Love (Jun 4, 2005)

Lunar : Silver Star Story!!!


----------



## undisputed420 (Jun 5, 2005)

My favorite games this year (not year released) are Halo 2 (xbox) and Gran Turismo 4(ps2).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2005)

For me trying to pick a favorite in anything is impossible. Any top favorite could outweight another top favorite and vise versa, and thus come to a draw in all cases. Let's see an example:

FFVI vs CT: Both remarkable games, the top of their genre. CT has mass replayability, good story, likable characters, great gameplay, and graphics are of high standards. FFVI has the same qualities, more character development, but not as much replay value. Draw.

Disgaea vs FFVII: FFVII has a great storyline, although hard to follow, wonderful playability, not a whole lot of replay value even if I did play it through 2 or 3 times, good graphics for that time, incredible music, and good chracter development. Disgaea has a messed up humor about it, ultimate replay value, excellent gameplay, terrible story, great graphics, and an all around sense of happiness while you play. Add it all up, and it's another draw.

That said, my favorite game of all time is none other than, Seiken Densetsu III!!!!!!!! Well......... wait, FFVI was good too... but wait Disgaea was awesome... hold on CT was insane..................................


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 5, 2005)

sonic the hedgehog series and final fantasy series


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 5, 2005)

naruto ninja1234 said:
			
		

> what is your favorite game in the whole world? my favorite game is *final fantasy x*.



same here


----------



## shinda (Jun 5, 2005)

morrowind, and ffvi, ffix.


----------



## Meijin (Jun 5, 2005)

What is this? No other *Excitebike* fans? Psst. Shame on you. Shame on all of you.


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 5, 2005)

favorite game...this question is hard.. umm maybe MegaMan X or X3 OR MORTAL KOMBAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jun 5, 2005)

Planescape: Torment or Grim Fandango, can't pick out one of them, both of them own my soul.


----------



## Revanold (Jun 5, 2005)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
- For me, this has been the greatest purchase that I've made in the last few years. I have enjoyed every second of the various times I've played and completed the game. Nice visuals, great storyline and of course, the whole light/dark side deal with the force.


----------



## Seany (Jun 5, 2005)

probally the legend of zelda orcarina of time


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jun 6, 2005)

Zelda ocarina of time is my all time favorite


----------



## Keramachi (Jun 7, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> and Go...


I concur.

But if you're talkin' video games, my favorites are Viewtiful Joe and Sim City.


----------



## korican04 (Jun 7, 2005)

I like too many games...I play all of them from 8 bits to 128 bits! I played through Secret of Mana again the other day.
supermario 3
chrono trigger
Disgaea
FFT
mario cart 64
war craft 2 and 3


----------



## TheUnlimited (Jun 7, 2005)

Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy 7
Legend of Dragoon


----------



## Jin22 (Jun 7, 2005)

Street Fighter Alpha 2
Capcom vs SNK 2
Vagrant Story
Final Fantasy 7 
Splinter Cell

I don't know which of these games of which I've put more of my time into


----------



## Eden Prime (Jun 7, 2005)

Burnout 3: Takedown. 


Um...Zoom Zoom.


----------



## Son_Pan (Jun 28, 2005)

I think my most favorite game ever has GOT to be Final Fantasy VII!!

oh, also pacman. lol. you gots to stick with the classics. hahahaha.


----------



## Sex (Jun 28, 2005)

Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy VII

.


----------



## Iwonn (Jun 28, 2005)

Mine would be Final Fantasy VII,Suikoden II,Chrono Cross and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2005)

Ninja Turtles IV: Turtles in Time (SNES)
Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3: (GC)
Mario Kart DD (GC)
Halo 2 (XBOX)
DBZ Budokai 3 (PS2)
erhmmm....that's it


----------



## Codde (Jun 28, 2005)

Well I can't really choose one favorite. I do have favorites for different genres.

RPG/SRPG: Disgaea.
Fighting: Virtua Fighter 4 Evolution
Adventure: Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Racing: Gran Turismo 4 (my experience with this short lived...)
Action: Devil May Cry 3

Hmm... can't really choose between them. Though I'm leaning towards more to VF4E and Disgaea.


----------



## Seany (Jun 28, 2005)

super smash bros melee
legend of zelda series
naruto gekitou ninja taisen series
call of duty or medal of honour


----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Jun 28, 2005)

that's a hard decision....i'd have to say City of Heroes is my favorite at the moment.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jun 28, 2005)

Conker Live and Reloaded.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 28, 2005)

Legend Of Dragoon
Final Fantasy X


----------



## Shuzer (Jun 28, 2005)

So many to choose from.  But if someone put a gun to my head, I'd probably say FFT.


----------



## Twizted (Jun 29, 2005)

1) FF-7 or FF-8
2) KOTOR
3) Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past
4) FF-10
5) Metal Gear Solid or MGS 3: Snake Eater

Cant go wrong with anything on that list


----------



## FrozenFire (Jun 29, 2005)

FF VIII,IX,X Chrono Cross, Megaman Legends


----------



## KnightstaR (Jun 29, 2005)

game i enjoyed the most? Legend of Zelda; orcarina of time

game i play the most? counter strike source


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 29, 2005)

this is so hard to say what is exactly my favorite but one i totaly love and that is high on my favorite games list is Alien Hominid(playstation 2) you can play the original hominid game at newgrounds.com


----------



## naruto ninja1234 (Jun 29, 2005)

my other favorite games are naruto, but i dont know when are they coming to the u.s.


----------



## dbcomix (Jun 29, 2005)

shenmue
super smash bros.series
final fantasy series.
dead or alive series.
grand theift atuto series
power stone series.
naruto series.
harvest moon series.
legend of zelda series.


----------



## raven_1987 (Jun 30, 2005)

My faves have to be: Final fantasy 9, Kingdom Hearts, Sonic the Hedghog series, Mario series, Devil May Cry 1,2,3, Streets of Rage 1,2  :S


----------



## Orumitzu (Jun 30, 2005)

My all-time fave: Final Fantasy VII

Current: Guild Wars


----------



## Mangekyou_Master (Jun 30, 2005)

Any of the Final Fantasy or Mortal Kombat series or possibly Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## Smooth Jazz (Jul 11, 2005)

Although for multiplayer I love both Smash bros. as far as single player goes its between Super Metroid and Donkey Kong Country 2, im gonna give it to DK, man I love that game.


----------



## ~Spike~ (Jul 12, 2005)

My all time favorite is between Ninja Gaiden (Xbox) and the Metal Gear Solid series (yes, 1, 2, and 3).

Other games I enjoy are Devil May Cry 1 and 3, Shenmue 1 and 2, NBA2k series, oh yea. And I like Gungrave: Overdose. (short and to the point, shoot everyone/thing. Good for when your pissed off)


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha_San (Jul 12, 2005)

I like most games, CS for FPS, Tekken for Fighting, and Final Fantasy for RPG


----------



## skunkworks (Jul 12, 2005)

Lots of favorites, but Metal Gear Solid and FFVII were insanely fun and addictive.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 12, 2005)

I loved and still love Zelda: A Link to the Past... 
The GTA games are fun too and the music makes GTA: Vice City and San Andreas really worth it's cost.


----------



## abz_ (Jul 12, 2005)

fave game: chrono trigger
then its DMC 1 & 3, breath of fire dragon quater, FF8, sword of mana, MDK, Tales of destiny.

theres one or two more but i can't remember them.


ABZ


----------



## Nerf Herder (Jul 12, 2005)

Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy VI, best games ever.

Current plays: Halo 2 and Resident Evil 4


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 12, 2005)

i have a lot of favorites:soul calibur series, sonic series, pgr2....


----------



## KyuubiLink (Jul 12, 2005)

ocarina of time


----------



## Powerman (Jul 12, 2005)

Legend of Legaia and Legend of Dragoon are my favorite games of all time.


----------



## Id (Jul 14, 2005)

RPG- Xenogears - Sukidon 2 - FF Tactics (in 123 order)
Action Adventure- Castlevania SOTN
Fighting- Tekken 2 - (back when Kazuya Kicked ass)
Driving - Gran Turismo 4 (I love my 87 Buick GN - So I got the game just to see how they incorporated it into the game.


----------



## Rin <3 (Jul 14, 2005)

FFX2, FFX, Star Ocean 3 these are my all time favorite games ^.^


----------



## Skyexx (Jul 14, 2005)

Final Fantasy VI without any doubt. Next come Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. After that... I guess Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Luffy2692 (Jul 15, 2005)

1. legend of zelda: ocarina of time
2. kingdom hearts
3. final fantasy x (havent played ffVII  :sad )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2005)

a favorite game in my eyes is a game that I played for a long long time and never really quite it.  sure i played ff 7 for 200 hours just on one file and it was  great but ever since i got diablo 2 i played that for YEARS and proably acculy ALOT more hours than any game i ever played and it was alot of fun. HEck i even play it today for time to time. thats what i think my favortie game is..

Diablo 2.


----------



## meatpie (Jul 15, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> probally the legend of zelda orcarina of time



The Legend itself! 

It is in my mind the greatest game ever made. 

It was one of the first 3D games (on the 32/64 bit consoles) that actually needed to be 3D. Up until this point many games on the playstation espcially had come out with 3D graphics but didn't really need to be 3D.


----------



## i_MZCANDY (Jul 15, 2005)

CS *&* SC ! (;?


----------



## Nami2 (Jul 16, 2005)

All the Mortal Kombat Series, they pwn you.


----------



## karishma (Jul 17, 2005)

THAT WOULD HAVE TO BE TEKKEN 5 ON PS 2 :


----------



## Angelus (Jul 17, 2005)

Final Fantasy 6 and 8


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Jul 17, 2005)

MGS series....especially 3.


----------



## Eupackardia (Jul 24, 2005)

In order:

TES 3:  MORROWIND Muahaahahahhaahahahaaaaa
TES 3:  M/TRIBUNAL
TES 3:  M/BLOODMOON
Starcraft Brood War on B.net
DDR
DotA (war3)
FF-xxx--->FF-Tactics ain't so bad
Chrono Trigger
Tenchu 3 wrath of heaven
...memory unfortunately erased from then on....


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Oct 7, 2005)

*Your Favorite Game and Why*

Ok, this thread is entirely devoted to your favorite games and why you think they are cool. You can say anything you want about your game, but please don't rant about how you hate someone else's game (ex: THAT GAME SUX!). You can, however, have arguments about why you think one game is better than another, what you think sequals are going to be like, etc. This is just a great place to talk about games in general, and to meet other people with interests like yours! Have fun! 
Note: If you are one of those people that buy/rent games as soon as they come out, and devote all your attention to that game so you can beat it in a few days, please be respectful of those who have not yet played the game. Instead, use *Spoiler Tags* so that those that have also beaten the game can chat about the game in general, storyline, graphics, etc.


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 7, 2005)

God of War-
Nice graphics, cool attacks & combos


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 7, 2005)

*Street Fighter III:3rd Strike*
Stunning graphics, awesome mind games, brilliant gameplay, super deep gameplay, and of course...parry!!! Been playing for a year now, and I still got a whole lot to learn. Hard to find an arcade with 3s, but if they do have it, always great competition.

*Breath of Fire III*
Never a dull moment in this game. This has got to be the best RPG I've every played. Great story, awesome graphics (screw the graphics of today), lovable old school fighting system, and cool characters.

*Lunar:The Silver Star Story Complete*
Words can't explain how great this game is.


----------



## Shikamaruks (Oct 7, 2005)

Prince of Persia(both) - Excellent game play and the Graphics are pretty nice too. Combos are pretty cool..
Final Fantasy(all of them) - I just have always been a big Final Fantasy fan since I played FF1 on Nintendo when I was 5.. I beat it around 5 or 6.. I'm not to sure heh..
Zelda(all of them) - Kind of same reason as FF.. but it was A Link to the Past instead..


----------



## Powerman (Oct 8, 2005)

Legend of Legaia

The best Battle system in any RPG to date. It had a completely original Storie line and had Great characters. One of the best RPGS for the PSX.

Played it through over 100 times.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 8, 2005)

Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne & Digital Devil Saga. Excellent concept and story.

Final Fantasy (All): Its Final Fantasy...Need I Explain?

Grandia 1 & 2: To me this game has the best RPG Fighting system that they continue to improve upon. Grandia 2 beats out most of my favorite FF Games due to its hard hitting story and characters.

*Spoiler*: __ 



T_T Brought a Tear to my eye when one of the characters died on Valmar's Moon


----------



## Knugen (Oct 8, 2005)

World of Warcraft is my favorite. nice graphic, excellent story, and Taurens.


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2005)

Easily StarCraft. That game seriously changed my life.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 8, 2005)

I used to enjoy Sensible's games back on the Amiga. Quake 2 was probably my favourite FPS, because the Multiplayer was superb, same with the original Unreal Tournament. It's cliched but I always enjoy the next new Grand Theft Auto game when they come out.

Right now I'm enjoying Dawn Of War: Winter Assault, I'm a little late into it as I bought the original at the same time as the expansion, but so far it's been great fun.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 8, 2005)

threads merged


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 8, 2005)

Mortal Kombat Khaos  Its not out yet but read my preview thread. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 8, 2005)

I really cant pick a favorite, i liked all the games ive played. Some of the games i really enjoyed were Final Fantasy VII, Final Fantasy VI, Onimusha 3, Chrono Trigger, and Tekken 5.


----------



## Kawaii-Chin (Oct 8, 2005)

castlevania lament of innocence y? because it had a great soundtrack 1 of the best i ever heard orchestrated and the way the attacks were linked were good as well


----------



## Powerman (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm curious if anyone else enjoyed Legend of Legaia as much as I did?

And after the merger I have 3 posts in this thread almost all the same.


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Oct 9, 2005)

_Xenogears_ is still my favorite game to date.  Best storyline and beautifully deep characters. I was drawn along with them through every stage of change.
Another series that I love dearly is _Suikoden_, specifically the second one.


----------



## antoineace (Oct 9, 2005)

I will pull out something from the hay day of snes, Teenage Muntant Ninja Tournament fighter


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 9, 2005)

god of war: awesome gameplay,graphics and story

counterstrike : too many reasons

naruto gekitou ninja taisen 3 : easy to understand and master along with awesome graphics

tekken/mk series

need for speed series.

command and conquer series

devil may cry series 

warcraft 3 :frozen throne


----------



## vome (Oct 10, 2005)

My favorite game all time would have to be an RPG called Xenogears.  It has such an epic storyline spanning over 4000 years.  The story was very complex and intriguing with numerous philosophical and religious references.  I had to play it 3 times before I understand the plot completely as I miss little things.  But it could also due to the fact that I played it my first time in 7th grade and didn't understand much of the references.  The music was also top notch and the composer, Yasunori Mitsuda, became my favorite.  Fighting engine was awesome and the graphics were good for its time.  I would recommend any RPG lovers to play this if you haven't because it's a classic.


----------



## xeno (Oct 11, 2005)

Definitely agree with you, Xenogears all the way. The only drawback tough was that in order to really understand EVERYTHING about the story, you need to read a copy of perfect works. But otherwise, it was the story that did it for me, origins of mankind, lost technology, secret rulers of the world, and universal conspiracies, fighting against "GOD", and the anime cut scenes were awesome.


----------



## stardust113 (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh shit um...

Final Fantasy Series - those were _nasty!_
Diablo II
Super Smash Brothers
Legend of Zelda (Ocarina Of Time was the best)

Those were the best of the best, I'd say.


----------



## TheDarkFirefly (Jan 8, 2006)

counter strike, because it's one of the only games i didn't get bored of after 24 hours. That or warcraft 3, greatest RTS of all time.

I'm not much into the sotry or background of the game.


----------



## whichdan (Jan 8, 2006)

Final Fantasy Tactics.  I've played it four times [total of 200+ hours] and I'll probably play it a fifth since I haven't beaten it [last time my save file error'd ]


----------



## albel (Jan 8, 2006)

NINJA GAIDEN!!!!

best game for any console ever because u can do anything


(either that star ocean 3 or katamari damacy......cant get enough of it)


----------



## Ninja Mittens (Jan 8, 2006)

ShadowBlade8691 said:
			
		

> My personal favorite game is Kingdom Hearts for the PS2. I enjoyed this game because it was a very addicting game that you could play for hours on end.



I completely agree. I didn't put the controler down until I beat it. (Literally, I was obsessed for days) The graphics were awesome, the storyline was deep, and the characters were lovable. (Heck, they were Disney) Overall, the best game I've ever played. Can't wait to play KHhain of Memories and KH2! 

Reps to you for liking my favorite game!


----------



## slimscane (Jan 8, 2006)

_EVO: The Search for Eden_ is my favorite game of all time. It is so unique, and it is such a good idea, and it is so well executed that it could be at no other place than #1. Usually no one has ever heard about this game  Have any of you played it?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 8, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts, Super Smash Melee, and Final Fantasy VII and X.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 8, 2006)

Street Fighter III:3rd Strike

I can not get enough of this game. 6 years since it came out and still loved by die hard fighting gamers today. 3s is very balanced, compared to today's fighting games. Any character can compete if you really put some effort into it...maybe except Sean. Gameplay is fast, mindboggling, and super sexy.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 9, 2006)

Serious Sam. 
Yes, i know it was nothing more than a mindless, frantic FPS.
But hell, that is exactly why i loved it.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 9, 2006)

Shadow of the Colossus!! Its the entire gaming experience that makes me chose this game. The graphics, the controls, the gameplay, the story. Everything about screams instant classic and you MUST listen. I wrote alot about the game in the Now that 05 is over thread because it was my pick for game of the year.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 9, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Street Fighter III:3rd Strike
> 
> I can not get enough of this game. 6 years since it came out and still loved by die hard fighting gamers today. 3s is very balanced, compared to today's fighting games. Any character can compete if you really put some effort into it...maybe except Sean. Gameplay is fast, mindboggling, and super sexy.


nope Sean is also a competitor.  You should see what people are able to do with him in tournaments.  He's all about quick combos, and playing around with the basketball when wanting to throw people off, especially parry freaks.  The only area where the game is really unbalanced is in a fight between Elena and Twelve.  Elena has priority over almost all of his moves for some reason (maybe overlooked points).  Her standing MK is a pain in the ass for 12 players to get by, so in many cases Intermediate Elena players can tend to have an easy time against master Twelve players.  I thought it wasn't true until it was displayed for me.  Anyway you're kickass for being an SF3 enthusiast.  Ken's my fave, I only use blue (MP) ken and I've fared well in some tournaments ...but I never won any major tournaments in the chinatown fair ...I've gotten to semifinals though.

Anyway my favorite game of all time is Chrono Trigger.  Great story, a compilation between Square and Enix, years before the merger, and the dream team was just kickass.  Man that game had beautiful music, and great characters, a decent plot, and multiple endings, and the graphics are still appealing to me.  The only drawback to the game is that it was a tad easy and a little short, but the multiple endings, and leveling to ** is just too fun.  Plus the little challenges like beating lavos with only Crono, it's just too fun of a game imo.  

A close second is SF3 ofcourse, and Samurai Shodown 2 and 4 *special* (not regular 4) come in as 3rd and 4th place due to Cham Cham's appearence in them


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 9, 2006)

^Yea, of course you can win with Sean, but you have to put like 500% effort into winning. If he was like old school Sean he'd kick so much ass. Back in NG, his tatsumaki did half meter stun. In 2i, Sean has 2 meters on Hyper Tornado and it was cancelable and linkable off some of his good normals, his dragon punch was a lot better, and really beefy damage and stun off the tatsumaki.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2006)

Final Fantasy VI is my favorite game.

It's revered by a lot of people as the best Final Fantasy of the series, and the best RPG of all time as well.

I'm one of those people.

It's got the story, the characters, the music, the graphics (for SNES), and the humor and various secrets to back it up.

The only games that come close to FFVI are CT, and Seiken Densetsu III.


----------



## Matti (Jan 9, 2006)

hmm hard. i like so many.
Most FF games are awesome and of course Kingdom hearts.
and yeah there is so many so i dunno really hehe


----------



## shibigoku (Jan 9, 2006)

#1 Final fantasy VII and #2 Crash Team Racing (both on psone) are my all time favorites. There are lots of games better than CTR but the multiplayer mode is just the best.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2006)

TheDarkFirefly said:
			
		

> counter strike, because it's one of the only games i didn't get bored of after 24 hours. That or warcraft 3, greatest RTS of all time.
> 
> I'm not much into the sotry or background of the game.


 
I dissagree, Total Annihilation is the greatest RTS of all time. Especially with the add ons. Can't wait for Supreme Commander.

My favourite game though? That's a tough one. I guess either Monkey Island 1 or 2 would get it.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Jan 10, 2006)

It's so hard to narrow down to just one game...I can do like...one for each system, but not one overall.

Gamecube: Resident Evil 4
PS2: God of War
Dreamcast: Power Stone, hands down
PSX: Final Fantasy VII/Chrono Cross
Genesis: Streets of Rage 3
SNES: Final Fantasy III/Chrono Trigger
NES: Super Mario Bros.
GameBoy: Tetris
DS: Mariokart DS

...ok, I lied


----------



## Cobracous (Jan 10, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7. It has Great characters with great Background information, awsome mini games, and one of the best plots I have ever known.


----------



## Cobracous (Jan 10, 2006)

to be honest I am a straight Final fantasy Fan, but VII is by far the best. After that I would have to say X. I have yet to really sit down and play X-2 though. Also I am a Kingdom Hearts Fan. The Chain of memories was a bit different than the PS2 game, but was still ok. I Can't wait to play 2 though.


----------



## Paoa08 (Jan 10, 2006)

Im gunna go ahead and list my top 10 favorites just because Im bored and I can. 

1. Final Fantasy X (PS2)
 Best of the final fantasy games. Great characters, awesome story, and I really enjoyed playing around with the sphere grid =3

2. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time
 Lots to do, great storyline, fun levels, etc. etc. etc. 

3. Tales of Symphonia
 I liked this game better than most final fantasy games because it was just like them except the battle system was more exciting. Training to get to higher levels was actually fun.

4. Kingdom Hearts
 For previously said reasons.

5. Golden Sun: The Lost age
 I liked this one better than the first one because of the characters (I liked them better). It was fun and interesting (with all of the Djinn and stuff). And portable, which is always a plus.

(Tied for 6 with Fire Emblem) Advance Wars: Dual Strike
 Totally awesome. One of the best stratagy games out there, with tons of things to do. More COs, more units, more fun. Not quite as challanging as the others, but for me thats a plus (since I suck )

(Tied for 6 with Advance Wars) Fire Emblem 7
 The other best stratagy game out there. Hard to compare the two of them since they are both awesome in their own respective ways. The Characters are awesome, the storyline is better, harder at times and of course it has Canas, who is the best ever.

8. Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
 I loved the whole map thing and the many islands you could explore. And I liked the graphics (even though I didnt think I would). Tons of the elements I liked in OoT too.

9. Super Smash Brothers Melee
 Best. Fighting game. Ever.

10. Final Fantasy VIII
 (Insert most of the good things about FFX here)


----------



## Cobracous (Jan 10, 2006)

wow, I don't think I could list my top 10, it would take alot more thinking than I really want to do


----------



## Cobracous (Jan 10, 2006)

but, in the name of fun and nothing better, why not..

1=Final Fantasy VII
2=Final Fantasy X
3=Kingdom Hearts
4=World of Warcraft
5=All Zelda games(I like them all alot its hard to decide)
6=Soul Calibur 3
7=Mortal Kombat Deception
8=Soul Calibur 2
9=Final Fantasy VIII
10=Mortal Kombat Deadly Aliance


----------



## Dommy (Jan 10, 2006)

My most favourite one is the Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Jan 11, 2006)

Resident Evil
Silent Hill
Haunting Grounds
Clock Tower
Lunar series
Tales of Symphonia
Skies of Arcadia
Star Ocean
gahh! to many to choose from -_-


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2006)

Narutimatte Hero 3 all the way!!!!


----------



## Greennunu (Jan 12, 2006)

Xenogears~

Story+Char dev


----------



## Powerman (Jan 12, 2006)

Legend of Legaia - The battle system still impresses me.

 Street Fighter 3rd Strike - Best 2d Fighter ever made. I would be fine if this was the only fighting game around.


 For me it depends on the Genre because if I had to pick my #1 game period...

Probably Tetris or Ms. Pacman


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 12, 2006)

Super Smash Bros. Melee.

The greatest title for the Gamecube every since it's debut and it's still selling like hell! 

I love a lot of things about this game. The characters, the music, the well-balanced gameplay, and multi-player battles.


----------



## Freakness (Jan 12, 2006)

Tekken ... Tekken 4 Tekken Tag Tekken 5.. 
No matter which, they're just the best . You never have enough of them . It's absolutely the best fighting game exists .
Also, I like Mario-Cart xD It's fun playing it in 4 people .


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 12, 2006)

Tenchu
Final Fanstay 7
Gandia
Gun


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 12, 2006)

Planescape Torment

Really Great/Dark Story almost like 2 seperate games depending on your actions. The Characters were great and all had deep storylines behind them, the nameless ones character developement was the best i've ever seen in a game. Its location was also VERY unique, i wish more games were set in planescape/sigil.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 12, 2006)

it's a hard one to call, halo 2 possibly since i played that bad boy for over a year. But the how new contender is mario kart ds which is as playable as a game could get. I certainly would have said project gotham 3 if the live community were not only all shit but have bad manners on the road. So, i guess Mario Kart DS. Who would have thought it?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 12, 2006)

kingdom heart...

why becuase the fighting is *awsome*.


----------



## ??rk?h??t?m (Jan 12, 2006)

My favorite      is Halo2.

It rules!!!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jan 12, 2006)

My favorites are all the legend of zelda games and why I like a good changle in my games.


----------



## Tougoozi (Jan 12, 2006)

Dynasty Warriors for the PS2. I love button mashers and DW is the BEST one i've ever played. I may even buy the PS3 solely for DW


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Jan 12, 2006)

naruto 2 because its addicting


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Jan 13, 2006)

*favorite game*

mine is kindom hearts
naruto narutomenttto hero 2
and naruto 2 
inuyasha feudal combat
we love katamari 
halo 2
and viewtiful 1&2 and red hot rumble
 cause these are the I can't get enough of it


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 13, 2006)

mines are legend of zelda series halo 1and2 and the tony hawk games

(cant afford naruto game)


----------



## Kyuubi Demon Fox (Jan 13, 2006)

Where i'm at Naruto games didn't come out yet (but soon).So for now my favorite is Dragon Quest VIII.


----------



## Vince Johnson (Jan 13, 2006)

1. Metal Gear Solid (ps1) - dis game iz mad nice, foo. it got my adrenalin pumpin n actually motivate me to kill mor bloods (i aint kill dem sneaky tho)
2. FFVII - cuz dis game da first rpg i dun copped. its probly da best experience i got from rpg eva.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 13, 2006)

halo-playing it for a while adicts me to it


----------



## Sorian (Jan 13, 2006)

FFVII First RPG with 3-d graphics. A completely original story at the time. Just a masterpiece. Yeah I know it's been said a thousand times.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 20, 2006)

My favorite game's Chrono Trigger
Don't mind this post please, still trying to get the hang of things.
Carry on with listing your favorite games.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jan 20, 2006)

Er... you have made a double thread. Delete the other one plz.


----------



## pajamas (Jan 20, 2006)

Strykerking said:
			
		

> My favorite game is Resident evil 4


'Nuff said.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 20, 2006)

What the...another one of these threads?

Oh wells, Street Fighter III:3rd Strike.
Old?
I don't care, I "fight for the future".


----------



## Bshj (Jan 20, 2006)

EVER? Total Annihilation i think. Right now? Civilization IV


----------



## cygnus (Jan 21, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid....


----------



## Kin (Jan 21, 2006)

The .hack games.... =O .hack//infection .hack//mutation .hack//outbreak and .hack//quarantine (Dun know how spell last one >_>; )


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 21, 2006)

Lol I've been playin Jk2 (Jedi knight 2) For 4 years now and im still not tired on it so I guess thats my favorite game =P


----------



## Seany (Jan 21, 2006)

Majoras mask for me


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 21, 2006)

Ganbare Goemon 2 on the SNES, yo. Platforms, ninjas, giant robot fights.. it's all good.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 21, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7 and Mgs (psx)


----------



## trebors (Jan 21, 2006)

warhammer:dark omen from psone since 1998!!! i still can remember the game but i did'nt mean that it is the best game.. i just mean that its the game that i can remember longggggggg


----------



## Hellcrow (Jan 21, 2006)

Favorite game ever?
Ocarina of time, I suppose...

Edit: SSBM, the only game I could pick up after a year and still play it as the day I got it..


----------



## Khemical (Jan 21, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid (PSX).  I will never get tired of it


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jan 21, 2006)

Super Smash Bros. Melee

It is the only game that I've been playing for 4 years straight and still enjoy it.


----------



## i_MZCANDY (Jan 21, 2006)

Counterstrike .. Freakin` addicted to that shiet. `;\


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 21, 2006)

the megaman / X games,i played them as long as i can remember and i still am addicted to them


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jan 21, 2006)

Halo 1 and 2


----------



## Spidey (Jan 21, 2006)

always been between ff7 and ZeldaoT

bah, I'll just go with sonic the hedgehog 2(or 3)XD


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 21, 2006)

sonic the hedghog and super smash bros. melee are in a tie for first


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 21, 2006)

any Zelda ... or tony hawk underground 2 ... i suck at it though


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Jan 21, 2006)

Super Smash Bros. Melee.(GC) REALLY good fighting game. but i lost my memory card.


----------



## Brandt (Jan 21, 2006)

The best game I ever played has to be Final Fantasy 7, but Gran Turismo 3 (haven't played GT4) is pretty close too.


----------



## Feri (Jan 21, 2006)

*Metal Gear Solid 1 on Playstation*


----------



## faithangel (Jan 21, 2006)

my favourite game is hockey.


----------



## simple_be (Jan 21, 2006)

shenmue 1 & 2 dreamcast


----------



## Poopahd (Jan 21, 2006)

Ocarina of Time - N64


----------



## FEFFRock (Jan 22, 2006)

Secret of Mana for the SNES


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Jan 22, 2006)

Poopahd said:
			
		

> Ocarina of Time - N64



Me too! .

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 
Metroid Prime
Resident Evil 4


----------



## C?k (Jan 22, 2006)

MOHAA ....its gr8 XD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 22, 2006)

Call of Duty. I am in love with that game. Its fun killing krauts 

I also love the entire GTA series


----------



## yashiro87 (Jan 22, 2006)

*.*

Megaman X4 to X8 and Dragonball Z Budokai games..i can play them for as long as i want..


----------



## Kurosaki_Toushirou (Jan 22, 2006)

Soul Caliber II, just love Nightmare and his cute Soul Edge. Also i think Mitsurugi is cool and it's has Spawn on the x-box.....mmmmmmmmm x-box[drools]


----------



## DyersEve (Jan 22, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid 3. Hands down. 




**fully admits MGS fanboyism.**   =P


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 22, 2006)

Street Fighter 2, Super Mario Kart, Gran Tourismo and some other classics.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jan 22, 2006)

Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time is by far the greatest IMO.


----------



## LordCaradryel (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow, that's a really hard question. Um, Final Fantasy 7 was awesome. Star Wars Battlefront is also great. And GTA Vice City just for the sheer carnage you can create.


----------



## Rook (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd go with Battlefield 2. Has taken away so much of my free time.


----------



## simple_be (Jan 23, 2006)

er...i thought i already said it...

shenmue 1 & 2.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 23, 2006)

Starcraft, I still can't get tired of it.


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Jan 23, 2006)

Favourites: Ocarina of time, FF9
Currently Playing: Sonic the Hedgehog Mega Collection


----------



## Obsessor (Jan 23, 2006)

Sound-Nin Kin Tsuchi said:
			
		

> The .hack games.... =O .hack//infection .hack//mutation .hack//outbreak and .hack//quarantine (Dun know how spell last one >_>; )



Yeah... those are my favorite games, too. o_o;


----------



## LordCaradryel (Jan 23, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Starcraft, I still can't get tired of it.



Basically anything made by Blizzard is amazing.


----------



## skunkworks (Jan 23, 2006)

Residen Evil 4, Final Fantasy 7, Warcraft 3, Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 23, 2006)

SSBM, Mario Kart, and Soul Calibur II/III.


----------



## GLProdigy (Jan 28, 2006)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Earthbound
Goeman: Mystical Ninja
MegaMan and MegaMan X series
Seiken Densetsu 3
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy 7
Super Smash Bros. Melee and Original
Street Fighter 2


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 28, 2006)

Devil May Cry... Where can I go wrong? The original one... Tecnhu: Wrath of Heaven comes in a close second... (if that even makes any sense at all)


----------



## pesul (Jan 28, 2006)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## shibigoku (Jan 28, 2006)

Street fighter Alpha 3. You can always discover something new. Once you can do the db, fu, df, ub + R1 or R2 specials, the games gets even better.


----------



## danthegenin (Jan 29, 2006)

nfsu, halo 2 and sc:ct


----------



## Dommy (Jan 29, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII and Harvest Moon.


----------



## Chairman (Jan 29, 2006)

My favourite game must be soulcalibur II and Prince of persia... Perhaps The sims as well. 

Right now I play Prince of persia -the two thrones At least I am supposed to do that but I rarely get time to >.>


----------



## DannyStardust (Jan 29, 2006)

Street Fighter 2 Championship Edition
any time
any place 
when I die I want sf2CE arcades at my wake, on free play like it ought to be


----------



## Rin <3 (Jan 29, 2006)

Star Ocean 4eva


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 29, 2006)

Tetris.... for the true diehard.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 29, 2006)

DannyBoyee said:
			
		

> Street Fighter 2 Championship Edition
> any time
> any place
> when I die I want sf2CE arcades at my wake, on free play like it ought to be



Why not ST?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 30, 2006)

Final Fantasy X. My favorite of the FF games and now my favorite of all games. The storyline is fantastic and I love the graphics and VA's.


----------



## WARLOCK_L (Jan 30, 2006)

Baldurs Gate II is the best RPG made for PC ever!!!

Other extremely good games that come to mind right now:
StarWars:Kotor I&II
Jade Empire
(I never expected X-BOX to have such strong RPG's)


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 31, 2006)

FFX,I love the history,soundtrack and all the staff


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Jan 31, 2006)

I loved Naruto RPG for the GBA...I'm not much of a console gamer really...

..I'd have to say FFII ftw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2006)

I am not quite certain why the favorite game thread is allowed to be created every single week, but whatever, it helps to boost people's post counts or something I guess....


Anyway, as stated before, my favorite game is Final Fantasy VI, which happens to be the best Final Fantasy game ever, the best RPG ever, and the best game in general ever. It's a winner in multiple categories.

Currently playing? Nothing unfortunatly. I will be playing Tales of Legendia soon enough though.


----------



## gnutte (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm not sure which one is the best game I've ever played but one that comes to mind is The Elder scrolls 3: Morrowind. Definitely one of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## LordCaradryel (Jan 31, 2006)

gnutte said:
			
		

> I'm not sure which one is the best game I've ever played but one that comes to mind is The Elder scrolls 3: Morrowind. Definitely one of the best games I've ever played.



Only thing about that game that kept it from being one of the best ever, in my opinion, was the battle system. So...primitive.


----------



## Thanatopsis123 (Jan 31, 2006)

It's too hard to me to narrow it down to one game but maybe I can narrow it down within certain catagories.

Favorite FPS:  Tie between Halflife 1 and Max Payne
Favorite Fighter:  Soul Calibur 2
Favorite turn based strat:  Tie between Rome: Total War and Alpha Centauri
Favorite Real time strat: Warcraft III
Favorite Old School game: Super Mario World (the first one for SNES)
Favorite Racing game:  Burnout 3
Favorite Action game: Ninja Gaiden (for xbox) though almost tied with Devil May Cry 1
Favorite Action RPG:  Diablo 1
Favorite MMORPG:  WoW
Game I've played the most in my life:  Counter Strike
Only game to ever have emotional impact: Shadow of the Colossus
Favorite underground game: Metal Warriors


----------



## Keiryu (Jan 31, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts!!!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 1, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Why not ST?


lol you guys stuck on Turbo .  Nah I understand why though 
Anyway for me I've said it before,...actually too many times
Chrono Trigger hands down.
Third Strike is second place and owns the rest of my soul that hasn't been taken away by Chrono Trigger


----------



## cooiecooie (Feb 2, 2006)

FF7 and for PC i'm a sim addict！ ^_^


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Feb 2, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> lol you guys stuck on Turbo .  Nah I understand why though
> Anyway for me I've said it before,...actually too many times
> Chrono Trigger hands down.
> Third Strike is second place and owns the rest of my soul that hasn't been taken away by Chrono Trigger



Man cham cham, you the only person here who's said CT... surprising.

So yeah, Chrono Trigger and MGS tie it 4 the win (really depends, somedays I like one more than the other).


----------



## Heavy Arms (Feb 2, 2006)

Best RPG of all time - Final Fantasty 7 
Best Shooter - Halo 2 (Halo 3 is probably going to be better since it's on the xbox 360)
Best Racing - Project Gothem Racing 2
Best Fighting - Marvel vs. Capcom 2
Best MMORPG - Final Fantasy 11
Best Action - Devil May Cry (the original)
Best NES game - Super Mario 3
Best Sega game - Sonic 3
Best SNES game - Donkey Kong Country
Best PS game - Twisted Metal 2
Best N64 game - Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Best Dreamcast game - Dreamcast sucked
Best Xbox game - Fable
Best PS2 game - Final Fantasy X
Best Gamecube game - Super Smash Bros Melee
Best Xbox 360 game - Call of Duty 2??? (PDZ sux @ss)
Best Gameboy game - the Pokemon series???
Best PSP game - GTA Liberty City Stories

These are my best and not _the_ best (according to you guyz)


----------



## acidzerox (Feb 2, 2006)

I think my favorite game ever would have to be....Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. That game totally kicks ass.


----------



## azuwachan (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know if this is out of style already, 
but I couldn't get enough of FF =)


----------



## Lazerous (Feb 3, 2006)

FF7 was good.. though I disliked some of the characters I mean.. Cait Sith? Barrett?.. they could've made them alittle more realistic, like advent children.. except Cait Sith, in which apparently they did absolutely nothing to him, heh 

but Suikoden 2 was definately the best


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 3, 2006)

tales of symphonia
spiderman series for the ps1
naruto gekitou ninja taisen series


----------



## Lazerous (Feb 3, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> tales of symphonia
> spiderman series for the ps1
> naruto gekitou ninja taisen series


Heh, the third taisen was fun.. never played the rest, how is gekitou ninja taisen 4 holding up? Just like the others?


----------



## DragonBlade (Feb 4, 2006)

GTA:san Andreas-ps2
Super smash melee-gamecube
Halo-x-box


----------



## Kyuriko (Feb 5, 2006)

Favorite game ever?  Sonic the Hedgehog, hands down.  I've been playing that series of games for ages.  _Damn, I should have bought that Shadow the Hedgehog at Wal-Mart to see what it was like, but Star Wars Battlefront II is so cool..._

And yeah, the Star Wars games are my next favorite games ever x33


----------



## LordCaradryel (Feb 5, 2006)

Lazerous said:
			
		

> Heh, the third taisen was fun.. never played the rest, how is gekitou ninja taisen 4 holding up? Just like the others?



I just played 4 for the first time. It was alot of fun, but I was kinda upset by some of the characters. All of the sound four only have their curse seal lvl 2 forms. They should have to build up to it I think.


----------



## Jean (Feb 5, 2006)

Final Fantasy VI-IX and.. Pokemon Gold/Silver. I have so many games I like though. XD


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi (Feb 5, 2006)

Marvel Nemises:Rise Of The Imperfects,Halo 2, and Gun


----------



## felippe (Feb 5, 2006)

i'd say monster rancher II, because i played this games for months without get bored.

Final fantasy VII, IX and X are also good games, but when you finish it there's no fun anymore


----------



## CooLMooCoW (Feb 6, 2006)

Tales of Symphonia for favorite recent game, Soul Calibur 2 for most played and Final Fantasy 4 for an old school favorite.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 6, 2006)

I can't narrow it to just one, so I'll put five in no particular order.

Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Metal Gear Solid
Star Wars: KOTOR
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## HollowDreamer (Feb 6, 2006)

im gonna say Kingdom Hearts 2 when i get it lol


----------



## xeno (Feb 6, 2006)

Xenogears for the PS, hands down ........... with Chrono Trigger coming in at a very close second.


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Feb 6, 2006)

DDR hands down


----------



## ChopinsLady (Feb 6, 2006)

I LOVE Kingdom Hearts and I'm soooo ready for the 2nd game to come out, My brother will get it as soon as it comes out, he has it on reserve, and I'm so ready, I'm also playing .hack its a good game!! ^-^


----------



## Heavy Arms (Feb 6, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7

And if it was remade for the PS3 
that would probably double the PS3 sales


----------



## LordCaradryel (Feb 6, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 7
> 
> And if it was remade for the PS3
> that would probably double the PS3 sales



Ah, if only. That would be grand to say the least.


----------



## Emery (Feb 6, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7...yeah, I know.


----------



## TsunadeChic (Feb 6, 2006)

I love the Suikoden series. Such a great story, and so many awesome characters!


----------



## Pinkaugust (Feb 6, 2006)

FF7, FF8 Baldur´s Gate 1 and 2, Zelda OoT.. Tenchu.. think that's all..


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 6, 2006)

tales of symphonia


----------



## Brokenmarch (Feb 8, 2006)

I think Final Fnatasy 8 or maybe Suikoden 2


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2006)

I can't entirely decide, either FF7 or Star Craft (and Brood War)


----------



## Railith (Feb 8, 2006)

World of Warcraft!

Mario 64 is a close second with Super Smash Bros. Melee in third.


----------



## Ashura (Feb 8, 2006)

The first Super Smash Brothers on N64.


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 8, 2006)

FF7, Abes Oddysey (First PSX one) or the original Mortal Combat for PC. Retro gaming at its finest.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I see that there have been many threads asking members what their favorite game is, and I find this thread to be a legit thread for some obvious reasons.  If not so obvious then tell me so so I can explain it .  Anyway, I will now make an official one and sticky it so that we don't have a whole bunch of them.  And trust me, there are a whole bunch of them.  I'm gonna merge this thread with the current one so that there aren't too many hard feelings, and then sticky it for all to see .  As for favorite game type, I'll let that kind of thread slide for now since I don't see too many of them, but I might just sticky the current one.

I'll start.  My favorite game of all time is Chrono Trigger


----------



## Slazarith (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to say that for style I have to give the best game to god of war. But it is too easy


----------



## masterheadhunter (Feb 9, 2006)

*i thought*

both games were good i liked god of war the best though.


----------



## masterheadhunter (Feb 11, 2006)

*hmm.....*

god of war or drangenball budaki3. kyu


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 11, 2006)

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Ho hum...


----------



## masterheadhunter (Feb 11, 2006)

i cheked i guess i didnt see thos e srry.


----------



## Hibino (Feb 11, 2006)

PES 5, God Of War, Star Ocean....yupp that's it


----------



## Maku (Feb 13, 2006)

Mario Smash Fotball was a surprisingly good (not that I was thinking anything bad about it before, but still...). Great 4P multiplayer, but shines when you play 2P versus because in the fast pase of MSF you cant really depend on that your game plan will work out if you dont scream out orders to your teammate ^^


----------



## ZE (Feb 13, 2006)

Maybe naruto 3 for ps2. But I didn?t play almost anything, because I?m not addicted to it and I don?t have time.


----------



## Brandt (Feb 13, 2006)

My favourite game I played this year has to be Need for Speed Most Wanted. Haven't had that much fun since playing Grand Turismo 3 on PS2.


----------



## nimrod (Feb 15, 2006)

Ocarina of time master quest
Spartan
mario football (buckets of fun)
NFS Most wanted


----------



## masterheadhunter (Feb 15, 2006)

*kool*

all sound fun i havnt played naruto3 though havnt played 2 either.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Feb 15, 2006)

This year? It's a 3 way tie between Rub Rabbits, Bleach DS, and Devil May Cry.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 15, 2006)

This year? Probably Resident Evil 4


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Feb 15, 2006)

PSP - GTA 
PS2 - Genji


----------



## Roy (Feb 15, 2006)

this month has to be super mario strikers for game cube


----------



## Raptor (Feb 15, 2006)

All time Final Fantasy VII.   This year...   Metroid Prime Echoes.


----------



## O-Yone Lisu (Feb 15, 2006)

This year? _Final Fantasy VII: Dirge of Cerberus_.


----------



## Geat_Masta (Feb 16, 2006)

small furry creatures, is one of the greatest games of all time


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Feb 17, 2006)

right now I'm loving Call of Duty 2 for my 360


----------



## Gene (Feb 17, 2006)

Right now it's Timesplitters: Future Perfect. I love that game.


----------



## setokaiba12 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Mine*

My favorite game is Grand Theft Auto: SAn Andreas. Other than that, it would be Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## Cleis (Feb 17, 2006)

Best game lists:
1.Star Ocean
2.Devil May Cry 3(special edition)
3.Resident Evil 4
4.Narutimate Hero 1,2&3


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Feb 19, 2006)

Mega Man X Collection...YES!! It's just so much fun... all of them... can't decide between X5 or X6.


----------



## Chris-Kun (Feb 28, 2006)

*The greatest game of all time?*

I don't know if this has been done before and there's 50 pages that I'm just simply not going through  

So, here you can tell the NF forums your favorite game, why it;s your favorite and have a good old argument with haters of your choice!

Right, I'll start... my personal greatest game of all time is one I hope many agree with me on, it's The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I love this game, it's got everything I could ever wish for in a game, great graphics (for it's time, mind you), great music, awesome storyline and of course, it's Zelda.

Now, I want to know your favorites, and I can see alot of games that begin with Final Fantasy being posted here ;>>


----------



## DesignCore (Feb 28, 2006)

Hard choice.

I cant go down to one.

Rpgs, Crono trigger xenogears
the resident evil series.(the real series none of that dead aim shit, and not resident evil 3 that sucked)

prolly my picks


----------



## Shogun (Feb 28, 2006)

this has been done indeed (by myself one time and others) but it is so hard i can't choose. So, i will just say Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## D-angelLissa (Feb 28, 2006)

I would have to say ZeldaoT as well as Final Fantasy 7. Both had really good graphics for the time, story and music was good. Replay value is pretty high as well.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Feb 28, 2006)

Dragonball GT Final Bout.
Oh yes.
Sure, it may not have the best graphics, or the best fighting system, but I can honestly say that I never had as much fun playing games as I did when I first played that.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 28, 2006)

The greatest of all time???   Super Metroid.


----------



## nimrod (Mar 1, 2006)

Zelda ocarina of time does it for me for all the above reasons you guys said
Super Metroid is pretty high on my list too as with the Resi evil games


----------



## gaspi (Mar 1, 2006)

the greatest game for me is the lion king.. really old game. it was on many platforms but i'll mention only sega, since i have the sega version...

..and the reason why do i like it so much.. 
well, it's based on one of my fav movies. and that game is just so.. nostalgic. i used to play it when i was a little kid. 8D


----------



## Shogun (Mar 1, 2006)

Legend of zeldta OOFT is an excelent game, hrmm, well, i say that is my SECOND favourite game.


----------



## The Uchiha Wrath (Mar 1, 2006)

Half-Life  hands down!


----------



## Dommy (Mar 1, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII for me.


----------



## Jink (Mar 1, 2006)

To many to name but it'd be a tie between Ape Escape and Final Fantasy: 9


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2006)

As much as I adore FF7 ; I still think FF5and/or6 were the best games in the entire series.

My choice game of all time is this tiny PS1 RPG that no one seems to have ever played, Alundra. AMAZING OST, heartbreaking storyline (all his comrades fade away into the dreamworld bit by bit) and the puzzles are really mind boggling at times (maybe becuase I was stupid and young at the tiem... still stupid though).

I loved every moment of it. and I definiatly root it as my fav becuase of the fond memories it brings.


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2006)

LOLZILLA said:
			
		

> ITS BEEN DONE BEFORE A RIDICULOUS AMOUNT OF TIMES FUCKFUCKFUCK



Nothing wrong with starting a new . Most other threads are either anicent and/or lenghty and posts will be lost in them.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 1, 2006)

They share the first spot in my book.
*
Grim Fandango *

Probably the single greatest advanture game that I have ever played. The story, the characters and the setting are flawless. Not to mention that this game has one of my favorite soundtracks ever. The mexican style and guitars fit the setting like a glove. Glottis is the coolest sidekick ever and the ending made me tear up. 

But the greates pro of this game is that even tho it was released in 1998 (I thin) the graphics are still very good; in fact they still look great even tho the lack of anti-aliasing. They don't makes games likes these anymore. 

*Planescape: Torment*

My favorite RPG of all time (followed by the Baldur's Gate seria). It has the edge over BG only because the story is the strangest I have seen in a RPG, the setting is dark, bizzare and kind of sad. The sidekicks are unique to say the least, a floating sarcastic skull, a succubus, a burning wizard (who loved fire so much he became part of the elemnt) to mention a few. 

In the end this game is very deep and the whole concept is to find knowledge - mostly about yourself. Since you have amnesia and can't die, the answer tho is a long journey through multiple planes and all kinds of strange characters are met on the way.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 1, 2006)

Jingydeer said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy VII for me.



That?s second on my list.



			
				LOLZILLA said:
			
		

> ITS BEEN DONE BEFORE A RIDICULOUS AMOUNT OF TIMES FUCKFUCKFUCK



Then don't post if it bothers u so much


----------



## Hellcrow (Mar 1, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *Planescape: Torment*
> 
> My favorite RPG of all time (followed by the Baldur's Gate seria). It has the edge over BG only because the story is the strangest I have seen in a RPG, the setting is dark, bizzare and kind of sad. The sidekicks are unique to say the least, a floating sarcastic skull, a succubus, a burning wizard (who loved fire so much he became part of the elemnt) to mention a few.
> 
> In the end this game is very deep and the whole concept is to find knowledge - mostly about yourself. Since you have amnesia and can't die, the answer tho is a long journey through multiple planes and all kinds of strange characters are met on the way.



I want to play that game, but I must complete some other games first. The story looks great, but it's hard to find now a days...

Best game of all?
Here is a nice list:

Personal favorite:
Don't have any.


----------



## Ashura (Mar 1, 2006)

Greatest huh? Marvel vs Capcom 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2006)

As with the other threads, I'll repeat my pick, Final Fantasy VI, and I'll give a few reasons.

Great memorable music, I think it had the best music of the series, FFVII's music was awesome as well, but VI had nostalgia value for me.

Touching character stories, Locke and Celes spring to mind. Opera scene = best scene in a game ever.

Secrets, lots of secrets. Secret bosses, items, espers, character, you name it, it had it.

Gameplay. It had your standard FF gameplay for the most part, but the things it brought to the series were the Blitz system, sword techs, dances, sketch, rage, and some other unique things.

It was the pinnacle of RPGs, and general video games alike. At least, this is what I think.

The ending was a let down though, I suppose.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 1, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> As with the other threads, I'll repeat my pick, Final Fantasy VI, and I'll give a few reasons.
> 
> Great memorable music, I think it had the best music of the series, FFVII's music was awesome as well, but VI had nostalgia value for me.
> 
> ...




the opera scene!!! damn I forgot that one.  that was beautiful.    ur right, FFVI was amazing in it's own right.   though i like IV more VI doesn't fall behind too much.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 1, 2006)

well to me at least...

- Chrono trigger: Just awsome.

- Castlevania: SOTN (and still waiting for a true sequel..)

- Super Metroid: Gave inspiration for the above... Metroid made it.. Castlevania Perfected it.

- Final Fantasy 7: Great game, Opened the doors for others rpg's to be made.

- Grandia 1: Nothing compares to Justin and Feena... NOTHING. (still waiting for a true sequel..)


----------



## EXhack (Mar 1, 2006)

Elder of Scrolls 4: Oblivion. Graphics PWN, Gameplay is varied, in depth, and fun. The game has infinate replay value. You can buy up to 5 homes in the game world. It takes 4 months to a year to beat. The sound and music is exquisite and the story allows for decision on your part.

But it costs 80$ american.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 1, 2006)

kingdom hearts or ff7


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Mar 1, 2006)

Close call. ZeldaoT, Final Fantasy 7 and Final Fantasy 9 are all winners


----------



## gabha (Mar 1, 2006)

At the time I was playing it I thought FFVIII was the greatest game ever. But now that I look back I think FFVII is better.


----------



## Schwarzwald (Mar 1, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, I'll have to look into that when I get the chance. Possibly over the weekend.
> 
> Is it traditional RPG turn based style, or more of a DnD Baldur's Gate type?



I revised my post a bit to describe it better...it's just one of those things that's hard to describe.

Basically this is how is works. You start out of the game by customizing  a wizard and mixing and matching up to 12 spell books from the five different colors (white and black can't mix) Or instead of taking all 12 spell books you can select talents for your wizard from letting all your units start +1 to attack to letting your units be better trained, to getting more mana from sources. Beginning to see how complex this is?

Alright now after all of that is out of the way you get to select a race to begin the game as, from High elves to humans, each race being able to build there own units, each race with it's own unique units to fight with. The game also puts a random number of neutral cities with random races in the field of play which you and your enemy wizards can conquer. These neutral cities become yours, and you can build units from whatever race was there before you conquered it. 

I could go on, but there's also heros you can customize, two different planes to conquer, spells to learn throughout the course of the game, diplomacy and with everything being completely random at the start of each game, from the map, to what spellbooks the enemy wizards can use, to what races you'll be able to form your army from. This is why the game has the greatest replay value of any game I've ever played and why MoM users who started in 1995 still play today...it's simply that unique everytime out of the gate...and yes...you can save your game so it's not like if you stop playing you start all over.

It's simply that good a game

All that said....you have to patch the game as the original is extremely buggy. This is actually the reason why MoM has never been anything more than a cult classic....by the time people created patches to fix the problems...people already gave up on it


----------



## darkspark (Mar 1, 2006)

*sigh* i'm a zelda fangirl at heart.  my fave's zelda: OoT.  as cliche a response as they come, lol


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 1, 2006)

darkspark said:
			
		

> *sigh* i'm a zelda fangirl at heart.  my fave's zelda: OoT.  as cliche a response as they come, lol



i don't want to create a war or anything but.... i just don't see what's so special about ZOT - i have played it, finished it, and clearly forgot about it.... wanted to give it a retry when Z:WW was on preorder... only lasted the first dungeon before going to boredom mode.

Like i said in the "Psp regret" thread... to each his own..but well...anyways ...

go on


----------



## Hellcrow (Mar 1, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> i don't want to create a war or anything but.... i just don't see what's so special about ZOT - i have played it, finished it, and clearly forgot about it.... wanted to give it a retry when Z:WW was on preorder... only lasted the first dungeon before going to boredom mode.
> 
> Like i said in the "Psp regret" thread... to each his own..but well...anyways ...
> 
> go on



It seems more that you just don't like the 3D-Zelda games... It's mostly taste, but I love the zelda games.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 1, 2006)

demonicfrog said:
			
		

> It seems more that you just don't like the 3D-Zelda games... It's mostly taste, but I love the zelda games.



You may be right since i have fond memories of Z:ALTTP, even went so far to buy the rehashed ver they made for the GBA. and finished it.

unlike ZOT which i got free and barely touched it. 

After KH, it is hard to go back to zelda.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 1, 2006)

Greatest Game of All Time? Super Mario Bros. for NES was nothing short of revolutionary. Then Shigeru Miyamoto and Nintendo did it again with Super Mario 64, seamlessly transitioning the platform genre to 3D. It still stands as the best 3D platforming game, and other companies use that game as the premiere example of a great 3D platformer.

The Legend of Zelda Ocarina was simply...perfect. Perhaps my personal favorite of all time as well as one of the greatest games in history. Easily top 10.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Mar 1, 2006)

I would have to go with Final Fantasy X for me. It's a game I can play constantly, along with it's sequel X-2, and never get tired of them. Some reasons:

-I loved the VA's in thiS game. Had a great cast, and all the voices fit the characters perfectly in my opinion. 

-Characters were awesome. Although with every FF game I've played, I've always praised their characters, this one was super. Many side characters were just as cool as the main ones. Luzzu, Gatta, Lucil, Clasko, Elma, just too many sides to name...

-The music was perfect. In my opinion, X had the best music, as every song brought something more into the area. I don't usually go out and buy game soundtracks, but I've made up my mind and plan on getting the X OST.

-Finally, the story was my favorite part of the game. Again, every FF game I've played I've enjoyed the story, but I like X's the most. Had many twists and turns, with plenty of adventure and drama.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 1, 2006)

I've said it a lot, and I'm not gonna explain it too much in depth anymore since the awesomeness of this game speaks for itself.

Chrono Trigger:
Great story
Great characters
Greatest OST (only rivaled by Chrono Cross....and probably Xenogears...omg Yasunori Mitsuda's involved in all three, what a coincidence...though Uemetsu is involved in CT which helps some)
It might've been too easy and short (10 hours max if you know what you're doing), but it has multiple endings.


----------



## SasukeIsAwsome (Mar 1, 2006)

I would have to say Kingdom Hearts!!


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 2, 2006)

Streetfighter Alpha 2- greatest fighting game ever created

FF7- best role player ever created

Ninja Gaiden(Xbox)- super paced with over-the-top graphics and gameplay

Megaman X4- as a big megaman fan, I had to choose one


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 2, 2006)

I would go between Zelda Ocarina of Time and Ninja Gaiden. Games that I have played multiple times the most.


----------



## ELITE26 (Mar 6, 2006)

resident evil 4 for the gamecube,and metroid prime2 and prince of persia the two thrones for the ps2


----------



## DeiDeiDei (Mar 6, 2006)

fav game recently umm... Megaman x for psp! :3 and for al time.. Lemmings for PC!


----------



## Sabakumike (Mar 6, 2006)

Star ocean til the end of time, battlefield 2 and final fantasy 3


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 6, 2006)

Sonic Riders, Megaman X command mission


----------



## kiba&hinata7 (Mar 6, 2006)

o yea sly copper all it is such a good game


----------



## thedisturbedone (Mar 6, 2006)

My favorite game's are:Jak 3, Kingdom Hearts, all 3 sly cooper games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2006)

This month? Grandia III.

This year? Well, the year is fresh, and nothing good has come out yet, other than... Grandia III.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 8, 2006)

Starcraft owns all life.


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 19, 2006)

*i like*

im liken all ive played them all


----------



## Shogun (Mar 19, 2006)

This year...perhaps Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter, remember kids: the more long winded the title, the better it is!


----------



## nimrod (Mar 19, 2006)

Resi Evil for DS and Age of empires for DS are the best games I've played in the last month


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 19, 2006)

kool games but i didnt like the ds much its cool but psp better.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Mar 19, 2006)

I haven't bought any new games recently, but I've been playing
DBZ:B3
MGS3
Mario Kart DS
Uh, and the Metroid Hunters Demo.

First new games I plan on getting this year are KH2 and Metroid Prime Hunters.

P.S. Best game ever is DBGT Final Bout.


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 19, 2006)

budaki 3 is k but budaki taitchi is best 
not sure how to spell: taitchi


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 19, 2006)

i'm loving kingdom hearts and kingdom hearts 2 right  now


----------



## Ulquiorra (Mar 19, 2006)

Budokai Tenkaichi is garbage.  Sorry, but it's true.  
Budo 3 actually takes skill.  Budo Tenkai is 10% skill, 90.1% button mashing, 100.1% crap.


----------



## Wander (Mar 19, 2006)

This year - Shadow of the Colossus
Last year - Final Fantasy XI


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 19, 2006)

My favorite game ever would have to be Tenchu: Wrath of Heaven.


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 19, 2006)

sweet but once again played them all


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 19, 2006)

dbz or naruto


----------



## SNX (Mar 19, 2006)

call of duty 2
i hope there will be an expansion


----------



## ZE (Mar 19, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> i'm loving kingdom hearts and kingdom hearts 2 right  now


I?m wanting for the American version, in these types of games you need to understand the story.


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 19, 2006)

SNX said:
			
		

> call of duty 2
> i hope there will be an expansion


ya i was reading there will be one


----------



## flcl5 (Mar 20, 2006)

*What is your favorite game?*

What is your favorite game?


----------



## Deathinstinct (Mar 20, 2006)

Chrono Trigger, Warcraft, RE4, etc.  Just too many to choose.
Oh and try the search button next time.
Been done go


----------



## Sieg (Mar 20, 2006)

Can't say i have a favorite... all the digitaldevil/GTA games were enjoyable.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Mar 20, 2006)

it is shadow of the colussus


----------



## Bastard_Virus (Mar 21, 2006)

*Devil may cry 3 rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The besta game i haver ever played is devil may cry 3 for ps2 its just the best of the best, but naruto 3 is also an awesome game.

But i disagree with mario strikers that game sucks, i cant understand how do people likes it, but i guess its just because they cant with such a difficult game like devil may cry


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 21, 2006)

I kind of have a lot:
Samurai Warriors1&(2 when it comes out)
Dance Dance Revolution Extreme 2
Naruto"Clash of Ninja"
Dot Hack Quarintine
Zatch Bell Battles
Dynasty Warriors 4
(Don't laugh)Yu-gi-oh! GX Duel Academy


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 23, 2006)

i love games i play all day


----------



## Shinmaru (Mar 24, 2006)

*zelda*

any and every zelda game that was designed by nintendo


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 24, 2006)

zelda is awesome havent played for awhile though thanks for the blast from the past inferno


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 25, 2006)

ive been playing alot of naruto:clash of ninja, right now and i think thats my fav i like it its the best one ive played


----------



## BAHAMUT ZERO (Mar 25, 2006)

All time fav FINAL FANTASY VII, this year(& last) KINGDOM HEARTS II, kinnda wish I waited for the english, cuz everything's spoiled for me now XD


----------



## Shika-Chou (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, anything Zelda, anything Final Fantasy


Currently my love is Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 25, 2006)

ive heard so much about Shadow of the Colossus but I still havnt but thats it i have to play it and see if its as great as it sounds.


----------



## Slips (Mar 25, 2006)

Always a big fan of the splinter cell games. Plus i enjoy online gaming so add Cod,Cod2, the UT games ect ect


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 25, 2006)

ya the splinter cell were good i liked them but mostly all ive been playing is naruto and conter strike.


----------



## Pucca (Mar 25, 2006)

My fave game is Final Fantasy VII! Just the storyline and characters which make it so compelling.

I also loved the Spyro the dragon games and Shadow of the Colossus. They OWN!!!!

Not played Naruto... i don't think i've even seen it on the store shelves!!


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 25, 2006)

i know that was awesome it was fin but didnt take me long to beat it.


----------



## Gash (Mar 26, 2006)

zelda and majoras mask ut is hard to get a mask from a store


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

ya it took me a while


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 30, 2006)

zelda games are fun but havnt played for awhile


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

Favorite? Well, my current favorite game is DDR Extreme 2. It's because I'm bored..


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 30, 2006)

lol cause your bored ok but theres so many other games u can play.


----------



## kakashix3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas. I LOVE IT!!! Even though it's kinda old, I't still my fav. game along w/ Halo 2!!!


----------



## masterheadhunter (Mar 30, 2006)

i liked halo 2 but san andreas was kinda easy for me


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

masterheadhunter said:
			
		

> lol cause your bored ok but theres so many other games u can play.



Yea, I know. I have a ton of games but I'm tired of my other games. DDR is the only game that is keeping me motivated.

@Kakashix3: I love san andreas also. Lol, that game cracks me up.


----------



## K'Dash (Mar 30, 2006)

King of Fighters XI or Super Mario Strikers :|


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

masterheadhunter said:
			
		

> i liked halo 2 but san andreas was kinda easy for me



Did you play it with cheats? If you did, no wonder its easy for you.


----------



## K'Dash (Mar 30, 2006)

San Andreas wasnt a hard game, even without cheats :\ Had some annoying moments, but nothing really difficult.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 30, 2006)

@K'Dash: Yea, I know. But there are some people who wants to play the game with cheats to speed things up. Like some people I know.


----------



## superattackpea (Mar 31, 2006)

halo without a doubt


----------



## Ashura (Mar 31, 2006)

Any of the Ghost Recon games.


----------



## hazakura (Mar 31, 2006)

not much of a single-player gamer so im going to go with good ole CS 1.6 ^^
no pubbing either!
that or WoW even thou the end-game was a disappointment


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2006)

The best game of 2005( 2006 is still a bit early) was obviously RE4.  The game that I am playing right now is Street Fighter 3: 3rd Strike, I just can't get enough of it.


----------



## Bisuke (Apr 1, 2006)

Tales of Legendia.  (Jay!!)


----------



## masterheadhunter (Apr 1, 2006)

havnt played is it good


----------



## ApplePies (Apr 1, 2006)

The best game I have played this month is CSS or Counter Strike Source^^


----------



## masterheadhunter (Apr 8, 2006)

oh i love conter strike ct s are the best


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 8, 2006)

...this month... Tetris DS!... (until i play Metroid prime hunters...) XD!!...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

Dynasty Warriors 5 <333333


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 9, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts 2>>>>any game this month, or year so far....


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 9, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2


----------



## Ulquiorra (Apr 9, 2006)

Metroid Prime Hunters!

But I'm gonna get KH2 soon, so that'll prolly become my fav.


----------



## Arcadian (Apr 9, 2006)

For me I'd have to say...

Favourite game this year (so far, of course): Oblivion
Favourite game: Fahrenheit (or Indigo Prohpecy if you live in the USA)


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 10, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Railith (Apr 10, 2006)

Month: Kingdom Hearts 2
Year: Dragon Quest VIII


----------



## Deadly Nemis (Apr 10, 2006)

mine has to be Ratchet Gladiator which i found challenging and weapons were awsome!!!

In America they call it Rachet Deadlocked


----------



## firelord5000 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Favorite game of all time?*

Diablo 1 still my fav game of all time, followed by Torment and Baldurs gate series.


----------



## White Fox (Apr 16, 2006)

Easy FF7..


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 16, 2006)

Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness is one of my best favorite games of all time. XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2006)

It's _Final Fantasy X_ for me.

Respectable mentions: Kingdom Hearts/II, Legend of Zelda: OoT, Shadow of the Colossus, and Halo/II.


----------



## pajamas (Apr 16, 2006)

RE
SI
DE
NT

E
VI
L

4

=D


----------



## White Fox (Apr 16, 2006)

leon I kinda guessed that...


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 16, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Lazzie (Apr 16, 2006)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


----------



## martryn (Apr 16, 2006)

Right now, Dungeons and Dragons Online.  

Last year Final Fantasy Tactics.  Or maybe Shining Force.  They both kicked ass.


----------



## xeno (Apr 16, 2006)

That's easy ......... Xenogears for the PS1.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 16, 2006)

I would say FFVII but thats so commonly used 
(sometimes I think ppl just put FFVII without actually playing the game)

so I'll go with my second favorite game 

*LEGEND OF THE DRAGOON*


----------



## 1000YearsOfPain! (Apr 16, 2006)

^OMG I am playing that!!! Is it really good?! I'm so excited now! lol 


Anyway, Definitely Final Fantasy X -  that is _*the most amazing game ever created!!!!!*_ 

However, Final Fantasy VII, VIII, and IX are all amazing as well (FF X-2 is pure, disgraceful crap, btw. don't EVER play it.)  

Those and obviously Kingdom Hearts I and II are awesome games.


----------



## kuni335 (Apr 16, 2006)

super mario smash bros. hands down


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 16, 2006)

kuni335 said:
			
		

> super mario smash bros. hands down



Super Mario Smash Bros.

I can't recall a game like that???

is it any good???


----------



## 1000YearsOfPain! (Apr 16, 2006)

^I think he means super smash bros. There's no "mario" in the title


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 16, 2006)

Chrono Trigger, followed by Xenogears (remake them damnit!)


----------



## slimscane (Apr 17, 2006)

EVO: Search for Eden. Come on SquareEnix, this game is _begging_ for a next gen sequel! =D


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 17, 2006)

Shit I thikn it'll have to be GoldenEye 007 for N64.


----------



## White Fox (Apr 17, 2006)

Lazzie said:
			
		

> Castlevania: Symphony of the Night



I forgot about that game I used to own that on plastation..It was actully pretty good



			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> EVO: Search for Eden. Come on SquareEnix, this game is _begging_ for a next gen sequel! =D



I remember that on the snes It was all about evolution and it had one of the worst last bosses in history click spoiler for boss info 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it was a giant littery brain and it shot like circles out of some cord it was messed but fun


----------



## slimscane (Apr 17, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Shit I thikn it'll have to be GoldenEye 007 for N64.


even though Perfect Dark was a better game?


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 17, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid 3 baby... i loved the camoflauge


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 17, 2006)

Naruto: Clash of Ninja i would say, and i heard that you can unlock Rock Lee and Naruto (In Fox Form).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2006)

For now, and forever, probably FFVI.

Closely followed by CT and SD3.


----------



## greatachilles (Apr 17, 2006)

The Legend of Zelda: Orcarina of Time ! THE BEST ONE! then would be FF7.


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 17, 2006)

Zelda Twilight Princess would be the best game. XD


----------



## masterheadhunter (Apr 18, 2006)

ive played alot of them then some i havnt


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 19, 2006)

Space Cadet Pinball.  _Hell Yes!_


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 19, 2006)

Some of my favorite games:

*Xenogears:* Awesome RPG with the best story ever.
*Soldat:* The best online/multiplayer game I have ever played. I have played it for 3 years now. It's free, by the way.  for the win!
*Skies of Arcadia (Legends):* Atmospheric, great world and everything is in place. The story isn't the best thing ever but it's still excellent.
*Final Fantasy 6:* The best Final Fantasy in my opinion.
*Final Fantasy 7:* And this would be the second best.
*Suikoden 5:* The best PS2 game. It's around as good as Suikoden 2, probably slightly better.
*Suikoden 2:* One of the best RPG's ever.
*Half-Life 2:* The best FPS ever made in my opinion. It has everything and more. Perfect.
*Ikaruga:* Great innovative and challenging spaceshooter.
*Gradius 5:* The peak of the Gradius series. While it's nothing original, it's really good and challenging. Great boss fights.
*Contra: Shattered Soldier:* The best Contra.
*Pro Evolution Soccer 4/5:* Konami showed how to do it. Best sports games.  

Aaaand that should do.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 19, 2006)

Right now I am struggling with Psychonauts.  It's really fun, but I am stuck at the end.  grrr.


----------



## ntp0006 (Apr 19, 2006)

For PC (i dont play many PC games) Warcraft 3: TFT because there is a Naruto Wars game on there that is sooo much fun and very addicting

Xbox- Halo 2 or Greg Hastings Paintball

PS2- Ratchet and Clank Games, FFX, or Kingdom Hearts 2

Xbox 360- Call of Duty 2 and Oblivion


----------



## evilSasuke_sharingan (Apr 19, 2006)

The best game ever is naruto3 4 ps2


----------



## Raptor (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll add a new one.  World of Warcarft.


----------



## masterheadhunter (Apr 19, 2006)

ive played some but it costs money to play and i dont like soending money if im not playing everyday but it was a good game


----------



## Morzan202 (Apr 20, 2006)

Halo2
Ninja Gaiden: Black
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Fable: The Lost Chapters
GTA San Andreas
...


----------



## White Fox (Apr 20, 2006)

Legacy of kain- soul reaver for PS1


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 20, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII - PSX


----------



## trebors (Apr 20, 2006)

doa 4,elder scroll oblivion 4,dota,torncity


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 20, 2006)

Both Super Smash Bros. games.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 24, 2006)

Xenogears for me.


----------



## axx58 (Apr 24, 2006)

I personally liked phantom dust and kingdom hearts2


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2006)

That is to hard to me to answer but if i must give one then it would have to be ummmmmmmm.




The Legend Of Zelda Ocarnia of time.. I remeber freaking just going ot my friends house ( before i had a pc) and watching the same video for the game over and over until it came out. then a demo came out and i stayed in walmart for 11 hours playing it over and over i was amazed and still love that game. easily over 260 hours i played .


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 24, 2006)

PSO. And PSU will probably soon be my next fav.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2006)

You make this infuriatingly difficult to choose, as there are so many I adore.  But overall, I would definately say _StarCraft_ and the expansion _Brood War_.  The very apex of strategies games to date.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 24, 2006)

...Super Smash Bros. Meele... it's the only game I still play with all my friends XD!...


----------



## Sieg (Apr 24, 2006)

FF7

It gives me very happy feelings


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 24, 2006)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. And as you know, Cham, Chrono Trigger has fast climbed up my favorite games list.


----------



## esoteric` (Apr 24, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> FF7
> 
> It gives me very happy feelings



FF7 is mine  
+ 1


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 24, 2006)

I would probably have to say KH2 or Resident Evil 4.........with me it changes from time to time


----------



## Son_Pan (Apr 24, 2006)

Favorite game of all time:

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 25, 2006)

Biker Mice from Mars


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 25, 2006)

Final Fantasy X 

Ico and Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time are my honorable mentions.


----------



## Slips (Apr 25, 2006)

Final Fantasy 8 
Splinter Cell chaso theory
Halo 1 and 2


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 25, 2006)

Diablo 2
Final Fantasy 4,5,6, & 7
Gta 3, Vice City, & San Andreas


----------



## Uchiha Brother (Apr 26, 2006)

Age of Empires 2, that game rocks!


----------



## SpitFire! (Apr 26, 2006)

legend of zelda: orcarina of time
Final fantasy 7 + 10
Resident evil 4
Devil may cry 1
super smash bros melee
super mario 64
super mario kart


----------



## Cy (Apr 26, 2006)

Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2
Disgaea: Hour of Darkness
Xenosaga games
KH2
SMT: Nocturne
Legend of Dragoon

Those are pretty much my favorite games of all time.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Apr 26, 2006)

I know it's terribly flawed, but Final Fantasy VIII is my favorite Final Fantasy.  I think FF9 is a better game, but I like FF8 more.  It was the first game I ever really played and I got really into it.


----------



## Cy (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah. FF8 wasn't bad. Squall was pretty good in it- he never misses, though he does less damage if he would have missed the attack.


----------



## diDom (Apr 26, 2006)

For me, the best game ever was "The Dig"... Lucas Arts did it I think, and they've always made good games.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 26, 2006)

Super Metroid.

This game just has something about it that makes it so incredible, I honestly can't say I rate any other game other than Zelda: OOT anywhere close to it.
It has such gravitas, and it says so much even though it has basically no plot.  That sense of loneliness, that sense of being able to do whatever, the sense of finally finding what you've been looking for, the awesome bosses, the insanely good level design, the GRAPHICS.  This game is more to me than just a game, it's one of the best memories of my life.  And no, that's not sad.


----------



## trebors (Apr 26, 2006)

suikoden 2

great story and character


----------



## borax3030 (Apr 28, 2006)

street figher 2 kickin ass and takin names for 15 years. oh and OOT, crono trigger and cross, super metroid and super mario bros. 3


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 28, 2006)

super mario world!!!


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2006)

Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Apr 28, 2006)

The Prince of Persia Trilogy


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 28, 2006)

Have to say Guardian Heroes for Sega Saturn was my favorite then DOA 2 of course on Dreamcast.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 28, 2006)

Theres nothing like tetris.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 28, 2006)

Or Achtung! Die Kurve


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 30, 2006)

Zelda Ocarina Of Time, Chrono Trigger wasn't as magical as Zelda. But it'll be a game I'll never forget...


----------



## XShAdOwX (May 1, 2006)

Zelda Ocarina of Time (Twilight Princess too most likely )
Super Smash Brothers Melee
Resident Evil 4
FF7
Fire Emblem Path of Radiance


----------



## Hyouma (May 1, 2006)

Fallout - a post nuclear role playing game  

Besides that there's only minesweeper that comes to a level even remotly close.


----------



## Champloon (May 1, 2006)

ALL TIME:
FF7
LOZcarina of Time
Metal Gear Solid

CURRENT:
Shadow of the Colossus (the breathtaking world and epic battles = hella innovative and hella fun)
Resident Evil 4
Marvel VS Capcom 2


----------



## Larsch (May 2, 2006)

1. Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes (The story... The cutscenes... The sound... The atmosphere... Sniper Wolf's dead... Hell yeah. ='D)
2. Super Mario Bros. 3 (Best. Gameplay. Ever.)
3. The Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past (I was a little boy when I found the Master Sword. And I would never forget that moment. ='))
4. Street Fighter II (Played it sooooooooooooo much. Brilliant.)
5. Resident Evil 4 (Omg... Capcom. _0_)

Other games:

Super Mario World, Metroid Prime, Mario & Luigi: SuperStar Saga, Illusion of Time, Super Mario Bros. and more...


----------



## Lazzie (May 2, 2006)

Gah.  I don't remember if I've posted in this thread or not.  No matter.  

My favorite game of all time is Castlevania: Symphony of the Night.


----------



## escamoh (May 3, 2006)

FFVII, kingdom hearts, FFX, and so many other games I can't remember right now


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2006)

Castlevania: Rondo of Blood
Resident Evil 4
Ninja Gaiden Black
Devil May Cry 3
Metal Gear Solid 3
Megaman X3
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy VI
Final Fantasy IX
Fire Emblem 6
Fire Emblem 4
And others


----------



## DemonicUchiha (May 4, 2006)

Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## Run.The.Animal (May 6, 2006)

Galaga was the best game of all time, for its time.

As for of all games for what generation it is, Halo PC. (Yay!!! I get to play it again in less than a month!!! *break dances*)

The PC version is better than the Xbox version, admit it. Microsoft is a computer company, so it was easier for them to make it better and easier for the pc rather than their brand new Xbox. (brand new when Halo was released, not so much anymore)


----------



## Airgrinder (May 7, 2006)

I have a whole list:
Chrono Cross
Grandia III
Super Smash bros. melee
Kindom Hearts
Kindom Hearts II
Grand Turism III
Midnight club three:dub edition


----------



## Blood Stained Sand (May 7, 2006)

My favorite game is Beyond Oasis. A superb action rpg for Genesis.


----------



## Mischiefmatt (May 7, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII and Secret of Mana!!

edit: ALMOST FORGOT CHRONO CROSS!!!!


----------



## Jink (May 7, 2006)

Finaly Fantasy 9 for me, best RPG ever in my eyes


----------



## Savior (May 7, 2006)

Definitely Final Fantasy IX.

I am totally in love with that series of games.


----------



## Akira (May 8, 2006)

Though i do love Final fantasy 7, it isnt my favourite game, my top three are probably Devil May cry 1 , Metal gear solid 3 and Halo 2.


----------



## zizou (May 8, 2006)

winning eleven


----------



## Rock Lee-kun (May 8, 2006)

I could never pick just one, I have a Top 5:

1) *Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars* (SNES)
2) *The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past* (SNES)
3) *Final Fantasy VII* (PS)
4) *Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles* (SG)
5) *Kingdom Hearts* (PS2)


----------



## Silver_knight (May 9, 2006)

lol 
Kh2
KH1
Kh chain

lol looks like im a super kh fan. but i like battle field 2 a lot 2, and also Rome total war Barb invansion


----------



## Roy (May 10, 2006)

I cant decide it's 2 hard


----------



## plebian182 (May 10, 2006)

The Resident Evil series and right now im falling in love with RE1 again since i bought it for my DS


----------



## Demonic_Ichigo (May 10, 2006)

Star Wars Knights of The Old Republic all the way!


----------



## little nin (May 11, 2006)

i dont know what my favourite game of all time would be....
most probably tekken 5 or half life 2 or sumfin...


----------



## Shade Luka (May 11, 2006)

Resident Evil 4


----------



## Airgrinder (May 11, 2006)

Super smash bros. melee and chrono cross


----------



## Ayami (May 12, 2006)

Lets see.

I can't decide between FFT, Sonic 3 & Knuckles, Chrono Trigger, Katamari Damacy, Metal Gear Solid, Castlevania: SotN, Final Fantasy I-VI, KH1/2, etc.

I do not have only ONE favorite game.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (May 15, 2006)

Kingdom hearts 1+2


----------



## Neon (May 15, 2006)

Advance Wars Series


----------



## GunzGoBangBang (May 15, 2006)

resident evil REmake
or kingdom hearts 2


----------



## Kotsuumo (May 15, 2006)

The Original Wild Arms, or Final Fantasy Tactics...not sure which I like more...as they have both been with me forever, and are the only game for me to replay more the 20 times each.


----------



## aznguy28 (May 15, 2006)

mine is kingdom hearts, its awsome XD


----------



## Peak (May 16, 2006)

*Metal Gear Solid 3 god its like a curse to me.*


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 16, 2006)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time on the Nintendo 64.

Good times...


----------



## Heroin (May 16, 2006)

kingdom hearts 2


----------



## CursedChakra (May 17, 2006)

I love to play The Sims, just mess around with weird-looking sims xD
But I also adore Final Fantasy.. Great graphics [ for a game of course  ] and I really like the story..


----------



## Rori (May 17, 2006)

*The Sims!* Love that game.

But.

FFVII>All

Nuff said.


----------



## Rotc Girl (May 17, 2006)

Zoo Tycoon Complete Collection


----------



## Kagemizu (May 17, 2006)

FFX,Gran Turismo 4, Tekken 5,Pokemon leaf green & emerald


----------



## Darkness Wolf (May 18, 2006)

D.O.A 4
 Justthe fighting alone is great to me.
and Street fighter 2 turbo
Come on classics live forever


----------



## ScorchPSO (May 18, 2006)

DoA 4 & Zelda OoT


----------



## 2Shea (May 18, 2006)

Some of the pokemon games, Super Mario World, and Super Mario Bros 3


----------



## Lspeyer (May 18, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid 3, Resident Evil 1 (on GC), and Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## AkamaruKiba92 (May 18, 2006)

Super Smash Bros


----------



## Roy (May 18, 2006)

SSB Chrono Trigger and Legend of Zelda


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (May 18, 2006)

world of warcraft, halo 2, FFVII, FFI, Resident evil1 (psx) resident evil 4, resident evil remaker kingdom hearts, ledgend of zelda ocorina of time,super smash bros, Every pokemon game ever made on the gameboy,   not sure...


----------



## MagicBreaker (May 19, 2006)

KH series, Dragonquest series and some of the games from Nippon Ichi company like Disgaea and Phantom Brave.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (May 19, 2006)

Shenmue 1 at the time it came out it was amazing, to me it was a huge impact in terms of games. That was a revolution to me.


----------



## Chemistry (May 19, 2006)

Phantasy Star Online


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 19, 2006)

KyuubiSpirit said:
			
		

> *The Sims!* Love that game.
> 
> But.
> 
> ...



I concur. 

Except 

All Bomberman games on snes +Star Fix +Mario Rpg + FF7 + Katamari + Chrono Trigger + Rescue Rangers + Megaman 5 + Babompo + Victorious Boxer All Stars + Original Sim city + Original Zelda and the one on 64 + Street Fighter 2 + Donkey 1 and 2 + the Original Yoshi game + Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 1 and 2 + Star wars 2 + Metal Gear + Suikoden 3 + a bunch of other rpgs + Nba Jam + Simpson 2 + Most Sonic Games + 3 fighting games + Grand Turismo I think it was 2 +  Ace of Base 4+ Contra + some sport games + Cube + EVERY SINGLE FREAKING KIRBY GAME EVER MADE EXCEPT THE MOST RECENT ONES >>>>>>> all other games every made for the next 100 years.:amazed


----------



## Arwenchan (May 19, 2006)

The longest journey =D


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 19, 2006)

Legend of Dragoon, sigh old times...


----------



## XxUchiha ItachixX (May 19, 2006)

Halo 

Halo 2 was ok but the story line in halo one was wayyyyyyyyy better


----------



## trebors (May 19, 2006)

all suikoden and ff series!!! from ps to ps2!!!


----------



## Heroin (May 20, 2006)

resident evil 5...I no not even out but it will be my favorite game....


----------



## shizuru (May 21, 2006)

metal gear solid 1  thats the best game ever for me


----------



## Noob Smoke (May 21, 2006)

My Fav. game of all time is *The Legend of Dragoon*.


----------



## Fongie (May 21, 2006)

KotOR1 and 2


----------



## GAT1986 (May 21, 2006)

either MGS1 playstation version although MGS2 had a better plotline, there was something about the first title that made it stand out more, and also Zelda: link to the past, which i dont think I even need to bother with explaining why


----------



## Gobythebear (May 21, 2006)

Starcraft. I still play it.


----------



## nikuvillain (May 21, 2006)

The mgs series I like them all equely.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2006)

Gobythebear said:
			
		

> Starcraft. I still play it.



There we go.  I'm not alone.


----------



## Keme (May 22, 2006)

That honor belongs to Megaman 2.


----------



## BlackDragon901 (May 22, 2006)

undisputed420 said:
			
		

> My favorite games this year (not year released) are Halo 2 (xbox) and Gran Turismo 4(ps2).


HALO2 is the best game EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## BlackDragon901 (May 22, 2006)

The Hot Hinata said:
			
		

> resident evil 5...I no not even out but it will be my favorite game....


I hear it got relly good story line


----------



## ZE (May 22, 2006)

I think I didn’t answer this yet, so my favourite game of all time is Final Fantasy VIII.


----------



## Atsushi (May 25, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7
Wow it brings back memories...


----------



## se7enmidori (May 25, 2006)

Final Fantasy X, Final Fantasy X-2, Kingdom Hearts II, Suikoden series, all of Zelda...


----------



## Hylian (May 25, 2006)

mines legend of zelda: ocarina of time 

hopefully zelda: twilight princess will take its place


----------



## mortsleam (May 25, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance/Sons Of Liberty.
Will be, MGS4:Guns of Patriots.


----------



## Zixa (May 25, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts II all the way. Though I also enjoy KH (1 and COM), and various violent two player fighting games. ^^


----------



## EXhack (May 25, 2006)

Morrowind GOTY edition with all the good mods...


----------



## Spiral Man (May 25, 2006)

Ah sooo many favorites.
Xbox:Halo 2
PS2:Soul calibur 3 & Shadow of the colossus
Gamecube:Supersmash bros.
Gameboy Advance:Final fantasy tactics & fire emblem

My Favs.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2006)

Chrono Trigger 100% sure


----------



## Heroin (May 27, 2006)

Finally fantasy x....


----------



## Sasuke X (May 27, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII - FFVII still puts most newer RPGs to shame. 

I can't really put my favourite games in order. Each game offers something different, something that makes it special.

Breath of Fire III
Final Fantasy VIII
Grandia
Skies of Arcadia: Legends
Star Ocean 2
Suikoden II
Wild Arms


----------



## se7enmidori (May 28, 2006)

Skies of Arcadia


----------



## orochiyagami (May 28, 2006)

Two particular games will always be number one in my book even though one was made in 2001 and the other in 1998 but it is okay! Well anyway the first game is Legend of Dragoon and the second from 1998 is of course Breath of Fire III. Those games are amazing even though they dont have the best graphic's.


----------



## Heroin (May 30, 2006)

FFX.......


----------



## mortsleam (May 30, 2006)

Any Metal Gear Solid Game


----------



## Hatake Kakashi-8883 (May 31, 2006)

My favorite game is Jade Cacoon


----------



## Kin (May 31, 2006)

.Hack

*.*

I'll stay forever with those games <3


----------



## NaruHero 3.0 (Jun 2, 2006)

even though it aint exactly a classic, id have to say narutimett hero 3 for the ps2. budokai 3 as a close second.

although im absolutely in love with metal gear subsistence, my first online game.


----------



## Tomiro (Jun 2, 2006)

Well i like FF9 WoW and Wc3.... I wouldnt be able to decide!


----------



## Yondy (Jun 2, 2006)

Dynasty Warriors 4 & 5.


----------



## mingzhu (Jun 2, 2006)

Wah~ there are several. But all-in-all, I guess my pick is FFVII and Dynasty Warriors series.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 2, 2006)

*FINAL FANTASY 7*


----------



## sakura_chan16 (Jun 3, 2006)

my top 3 fav.games are:
1.dynasty warriors 5
2.dynasty warriors 5:xtreme legends
3.harvest moon :more friends of mineral town


----------



## Arazial (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh man.. just one.. don't think I can do it... 

3 way tie for first.
Xenogears (PSX)
Megaman 3 (NES)
Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES)

I know it says favorite game.. but had to mentions these as well.  
Star Ocean the Second Story (PSX)
Terranigma (SFC)
Suikoden 2 (PSX)
Final Fantasy Tactics (PSX)
Final Fantasy VI (SNES)
Lunar Eternal Blue (PSX)
Chrono Trigger (SNES)
Shadow of the Colossus (PS2)
Final Fantasy IX (PSX)
Castlevania Symphony of the Night (PSX)
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (GEN)


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Jun 5, 2006)

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind Game of the Year Edition and Final Fantasy VIII


----------



## EXhack (Jun 6, 2006)

EOS 3: Morrowind GOTY Edition (same as above only abrv.)
KOTOR 1
Oblivion, of course
GTA San Andreas


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 6, 2006)

Absolute faves of all time are:

*Singleplayer*
Half-Life (PC)
Day of the Tentacle (PC)
Gran Turismo 3 (PS2)
Soul Blade (PSX)
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles (Genesis/Megadrive)
Ghostbusters (Genesis/Megadrive)
Pok?mon R/B/Y (Gameboy Color)

*Multiplayer*
Counter-Strike (PC)


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 6, 2006)

I've read through most of this thread and I find it funny, yet rather disturbing, that:

a) *A lot* of you have picked relatively new games, when you're supposed to be listing your favourites of "all time". C'mon... you need to think further back than a year. Also..

b) You're all more or less saying the same games anyway.. :S I don't think that anyone else but myself has mentioned the original Half-Life, and thats considered one of the greatest games ever created..


----------



## Arazial (Jun 6, 2006)

T0FFe3m@n said:
			
		

> I've read though most of this thread and I find it funny, yet rather disturbing, that:
> 
> a) *A lot* of you have picked relatively new games, when you're supposed to be listing your favourites of "all time", and..
> 
> b) You're all more or less saying the same games anyway.. :S I don't think that anyone else but myself has mentioned the original Half-Life, and thats considered one of the greatest games ever created..




Well there are some pretty new games that many people can consider to be their faves.  Like the newest game I picked was Shadow of the Colossus.  I absolutely love that game.  It may be new, but I haven't held a game in regard like that in a long time.   

As for people naming the same stuff.  Yeah, but it's pretty much to be expected (IE:FF7,CT).   As for your half-life comment (you're one of two  ), yeah some of us just like games that others may have forgotten about or didn't hold in high regard like we did.  I wouldn't be surprised if I was the only one that mentioned Terranigma and Mega Man 3.   And probably one of few that mentioned Lunar Eternal Blue, Sonic The Hedgehog 2 and Star Ocean the Second Story (not so3..).


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 6, 2006)

The Uchiha Wrath said:
			
		

> Half-Life  hands down!


Yes! I've finally found someone with good taste in games.


----------



## shikataganai (Jun 7, 2006)

best game of all time? das way too easy is gotta be zelda orcarina of time or the master quest version come on! well.....gotcha force was an awsome game too.....hm well it may be a tie or somthin but zelda owns!


----------



## Wtninja (Jun 7, 2006)

Legend of Zeldacarina of Time soon to be replaced by Legend of Zelda:Twilight Princess I'm sure.


----------



## Death (Jun 7, 2006)

The original Legend of Zelda.  The game that got me into gaming.


----------



## Diz (Jun 8, 2006)

My favorite game of all time would be Mortal Kombat but to be specific Mortal Kombat 2 because it was like the first one but had alot more characters it has to be one of the greatest fighting games of all time.(ill let you guess who my best character is lol)


----------



## roy1531 (Jun 8, 2006)

there's a difference between the best and my favorite the best is by far ocarina of time but my favs are


                                     1.tales of symphonia
                                     2.fire emeblem (the 1st one in the u.s.)
                                     3. super smash bros melee(got me into to gaming i will forever love it)


----------



## Uchiha_E.B. (Jun 8, 2006)

MY favorite game hands down "Marvel VS. Capcon 2" sick


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 8, 2006)

have to be either Soul calibur or Unreal tournament.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh my.  I can't believe I've never posted in here.

I'd say the Thief series.  Especially Thief 2.  It's an engrossing game.  The fan missions are awesome and still being produced.


----------



## Anemone (Jun 8, 2006)

The Legenda of Zelda: The Windwaker


----------



## Uchiha_E.B. (Jun 9, 2006)

How about "Final Fatasy X" I thought it was really 
good


----------



## mrpresidenthehe (Jun 9, 2006)

Right now, I'd say Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## Echo (Jun 9, 2006)

Soul Caliber II
Tales of Symphonia
Haloombat Evolved

What else can I say? they rock!


----------



## Lu Bu (Jun 9, 2006)

Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest (NES)
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (PSX)
Goldeneye 007 (N64)
River City Ransom (NES)
Tecmo Superbowl (NES)
Legend of Zelda 2 (NES)
Battle of Olympus (NES)
Baldur's Gate II (PC)
Planescape: Torment (PC)
Phantasy Star III (GEN)
Dynasty Warriors 3 & 5 (PS2)


----------



## graysocks (Jun 10, 2006)

Super smash bros melee has taken me all over Europe playing it and my life wouldn't be the same without the silly game lol so i have to go with that.


----------



## Cytrin (Jun 11, 2006)

This is my subject I have played so many

Top 20
Goldeneye 007 - best game ever
Diablo 2
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario 64
Command and Conquer
Turork
Mario Kart 64
Starcraft
Warcraft 3
Halo
Perfect Dark
Half Life
Half Life 2
Fallout 2
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Mortal Kombat
Eternal Darkness
Gran Turismo 3: A-Spec
F-Zero GX


----------



## parsaw (Jun 13, 2006)

My favorite game of all time is Shadow Hearts: Covenant, i'm not such a big fan of the new one, From The New World... but the second one really blew me away. 
Also, i'm a huge fan of the Mortal Kombat games.. ever since the first game came out i've been a loyal fan.


----------



## chubby (Jun 13, 2006)

i like Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, and Wind Waker, I also like KH and KH2 KH CoM wasnt that great

@Dare: what was the name of the original shadow hearts and wut system is it for, cuz im looking for a new game to play

also, wut is the name of that PS2 RPG game that had a really short title, like a three-letter word


----------



## sasuke_tool (Jun 15, 2006)

mine has got to be The Legend of Zelda...all of them...but the best in my opinion is Orcarina of Time....and i know Twilight Princess is going to be right next to OoT.....


----------



## Mojim (Jun 15, 2006)

Mine is Final Fantasy X... I played it more than 200 hours!!!...


----------



## *CLOUD* (Jun 15, 2006)

It's hard to say I have one favorite........but mine are FFVII(PS1), FFIX(PS1), Star ocean: Till the end of time(PS2), Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time(N64/Gamecube), Super Mario(Nintendo), TETRIS(Gameboy), Halo 1/2(XBOX)

Those are the games I play at least once a month.........I like them so much I'll play them over and over.


----------



## gaaraluv4me (Jun 15, 2006)

kingdom hearts 2


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 15, 2006)

gaaraluv4me said:
			
		

> kingdom hearts 2


Case and point.


----------



## kakashishuriken (Jun 15, 2006)

I would say one of the naruto games


----------



## illusion (Jun 15, 2006)

1. Street Fighter 2

2. Techmo Bowl

3. NBA Jam (original)

4. Kessen 2

5. Bad Dudes


----------



## Dante Rulez All (Jun 16, 2006)

The best online game is World of warcraft.

Best classic is megaman 1.

best new game:  metroid prime hunters for the ds.

best game: viewtiful joe 1


----------



## inuyasha2597 (Jun 16, 2006)

gaaraluv4me said:
			
		

> kingdom hearts 2




i love the game but i hate xemnas


----------



## Angel of Death (Jun 16, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid


----------



## trebors (Jun 16, 2006)

my hall of fame
chrono cross on psx
final fantasy 7-10,12 on psx and ps2
ragnarok on pc
suikoden 2-5 on psx and ps2
gta series on ps2
mgs series on psx and ps2
fire emblem on gba
oblivion 4 on x360


----------



## chubby (Jun 17, 2006)

inuyasha2597 said:
			
		

> i love the game but i hate xemnas


 Why? Xemnas is cool enough. He's no Sepiroth, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Iceagedude1 (Jun 17, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm a diehard Kingdom Hearts fan, but my favorite game of all times would have to be Tales of Symphonia. I know the story and characters were very predictable, btu I still loved it. And its one of the only games I've gone back and played through multiple times.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 17, 2006)

MY favorites are FF7 and Advent Rising ( i hope to god they come out with that 2nd one)


----------



## Iruka-kun (Jun 17, 2006)

Romancing Saga and Tales of Symphonia


----------



## tinko (Jun 18, 2006)

Starcraft, Counterstrike, Battlefield 2, Perfect Dark, Ocarina of Time...and many more


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 19, 2006)

Definitly super samash bros melee


----------



## mrpresidenthehe (Jun 19, 2006)

Gamecube's Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Jun 19, 2006)

SSB Melee, Starcraft, Diablo 2, Halo, FF(any), Batlefield 2 (360), Dawn of War.


----------



## kissntell (Jun 19, 2006)

i dont play video games anymore -.- and even if i could my borthers hog the psp, the play station2 and even the nintendo 64! its like come on man! haha but id so have to say *Grand Theft Auto- San Andreas *CUZ that was the_ only game they let me play at that time _


----------



## Lord10 (Jun 19, 2006)

fire emblem 7


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 19, 2006)

Legend of Dragoon


----------



## Kurosaki (Jun 20, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7


----------



## ninjademon25 (Jun 20, 2006)

my absolute favorite game of all time the one i had the most fun with is God of War!


----------



## parsaw (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, I must say... I have quite a selection of favorite games, but my all time favorite is Legend of Dragoon, sure it's for PS1... but it's just so damn good that the graphics don't really matter to me at all.


----------



## EqUaL bAlAnCe (Jun 21, 2006)

my faorite games are starwars republic commando, halo 2, and the ff series


----------



## Hyuga Hinata-chan (Jun 21, 2006)

Pokemon/any fighting game. (ones like Super Smash Bros. Melee)Beating up things makes me giddy.


----------



## Mugendai-Shi (Jun 22, 2006)

Zone Of The Enders 2, then followed by Tales Of Symphonia

'nuff said


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 22, 2006)

Mike Tyson's punchout for the NES.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jun 22, 2006)

The Sims 2


----------



## parsaw (Jun 22, 2006)

chubby417 said:
			
		

> i like Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, and Wind Waker, I also like KH and KH2 KH CoM wasnt that great
> 
> @Dare: what was the name of the original shadow hearts and wut system is it for, cuz im looking for a new game to play
> 
> also, wut is the name of that PS2 RPG game that had a really short title, like a three-letter word


The original Shadow Hearts is named Shadow Hearts...  and it's on PS2.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 22, 2006)

you know i change my mind right now its a Tye between Zelda OTT and Everquest seriously i am addicted to that game AGAIN ( 3rd year + in a row now)


----------



## Silver_knight (Jun 23, 2006)

dont have a fav gamer ever..... the best games i played this year is KH2 for ps2..... 
Roman total war Barb ivansion. (PC)
and SIMS2 is a ok game... (PC)
Half life 2 chapter 1.2.3 (PC)
and last Quak 3 (PC)


----------



## noxidx (Jun 24, 2006)

im going to have to say that perfect dark for the 64 was really good!!! but for the new systems its going to have to be blitz the league for the xbox!!! its a good game man!


----------



## TheSandGod (Jun 24, 2006)

Smash Bros Melee. =)


----------



## -Vagrant- (Jun 24, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII. Plot, script, it all was perfect. Plus it was an RPG that was actually FUN to play!

MGS3 and Grim Fandango are runners up.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 25, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts <3

Besides that, which I only say definiteively due to my extreme obsession with it.., in no particular order, these could all be my favorites on any given playthrough.

Chrono Trigger

Super Metroid

Legend of the Dragoon

Secret of Mana

Final Fantasy 1 
[GBA Dawn of Souls remake =D]

Final Fantasy VIII

Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 
[Yeah, I liked it better than oot, so shoot me.]

Legend of Zelda: A link to the Past

Super Mario World

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

Guilty Gear/King of Fighters/Capom vs. SNK [pick one, and pick one of the series, these are the games I play with friends...and I suck at smash somehow >_<]

...

Aww, hell, I knew better than to try and reply. Picking favorites is a futile effort for me, I've got a big tie for the top 15-20 >_< /indecisive


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd have to say Final Fantasy X


----------



## Balthamos (Jun 26, 2006)

Its either pokemon Fire red, or eccho the doplhin..
I know, sad isnt it? >>


----------



## Sabaku no Rezuri (Jun 26, 2006)

I dont really have a favorite game.  There's just too much good ones out now that ive played.  I can't decided between Legend of Zelda: Orcarina of Time, Devil May Cry, Kingdom Hearts, Resident Evil 4, FF7, Star Ocean, halo, super smash bros., etc.  i have tremendous amount of fun with all those games and much more.


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 1, 2006)

well know it's FIFA 06 the game is so much fun...


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 1, 2006)

Final Fantasy X, without a doubt. Everything seemed so ... perfect to me.


----------



## Susano-o (Jul 1, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7


----------



## neijiyin (Jul 2, 2006)

The Greatest Games

Nintendo- Legend of Zelda
Sony-Kingdom Hearts 2


----------



## neijiyin (Jul 2, 2006)

*Right*

The Greatest Games of all time

Nintendo- Legend of Zelda
Sony-Kingdom Hearts 2


----------



## Kakeka (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine is World of Warcraft and warcraft3 the frozen throne


----------



## ZE (Jul 3, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> well know it's FIFA 06 the game is so much fun...


Pro evolution soccer>fifa anytime of the week.


----------



## M Mcmuffin (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine would be Legend of Zelda: Orcarina of Time, Devil May Cry, Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2, Resident Evil 4, Final Fantasy 7, Super smash bros Melee. I have more but I cant think of them...


----------



## Gaara06 (Jul 7, 2006)

DiabloII expanison or... CS:S.. OR super smash bro.


----------



## xThehavenx (Jul 7, 2006)

Mines Drakenguard XD. Along with the GNT series.


----------



## narjion (Jul 7, 2006)

its got to be gta san andreas (sp?)


----------



## EtherSword (Jul 7, 2006)

Not sure, Skies of Arcadia or Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## shatteredlike (Jul 8, 2006)

Fatal Frame II 
Burnout Revenge 
Naruto Narultimate Hero 3


----------



## UchihaX50 (Jul 8, 2006)

my favorite game is guild wars or halo 2


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jul 8, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts & Final Fantasy 8 & 10. ^^ Definately.


----------



## DD-K (Jul 8, 2006)

Kingdom hearts 2 for sure


----------



## Nexas (Jul 11, 2006)

1. Final Fantasy IX
2. Chrono Trigger
3. Legend of Zelda OOT
4. Final Fantasy IV
5. Super Metroid


----------



## Mello (Jul 12, 2006)

For me its Legend of zelda oot and second is ff x


----------



## Sesqoo (Jul 12, 2006)

Nothing beats FFVII!

Diablo 2 was also a good one befoe the 1.10 patch


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 170987 (Jul 15, 2006)

*i'm a kof lover*

but i think that my favorite game is diablo II: lord of destruction


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 15, 2006)

my favorite games are golden sun, ocarina of time, and resident evil 4


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jul 16, 2006)

Ocarina of Time, Animal Crossing, Super Mario Sunshine and Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jul 17, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7, Suikoden II, Xenogears and KotoR


----------



## Tuan (Jul 17, 2006)

FF7,FFX,HALO2(online),G.R.A.W,


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Jul 17, 2006)

GC: naruto gecugo ninja taisen 2
xbox:halo 2


----------



## Mojim (Jul 17, 2006)

*update*

Final Fantasy7,8,10,10-2 and Suikoden 2 (Psone)


----------



## XGaaraX (Jul 18, 2006)

I would have to say either Final Fantasy 10 or 7. I love the storyline in ff10.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 18, 2006)

my favourite games are a toss up of:

The Secret Of Monkey Island
Loom
Doom
X-Com UFO Defense


----------



## Svinto (Jul 18, 2006)

my favourite game of all time must be God of war, i love that game, hope the 2nd will be as good, dont think it can get so much better then the 1st actually  .anyone agreeing?


----------



## takuyakia12 (Jul 19, 2006)

my favorite is dragon quest VIII


----------



## takuyakia12 (Jul 19, 2006)

my favorite is dragon quest VIII


----------



## brian197 (Jul 20, 2006)

my favorite game is pokemon pearl i know its not out but i know its going to be my favorite game.


----------



## Eden Prime (Jul 20, 2006)

My favorite game is Bloody Roar 3 for Playstation 2.


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 21, 2006)

Arggg sooo many games I LOVE. x.x Its between Mario, Zelda, The Star Fox series, and Kingdom Hearts...

Screw that.

*Super Smash Brothers Melee* PWNS!!!


----------



## Kakashi_owns (Jul 22, 2006)

Resident evil 4 i beat it 5 times and im still playing it it's that addicting lol


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 22, 2006)

Metal Gear solid no dought.


----------



## Vion (Jul 23, 2006)

Final Fantasy IX


----------



## Wolfun (Jul 23, 2006)

-Metal Gear Solid
-Final Fantasy VII
-Pokemon Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald. *Shifty eyes*
The Elder Scrolls: Morrowind and Oblivion

And many more. But my brain is working this early in the morning.


----------



## GaaraOfTheDesert (Jul 23, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid: Sons of Liberty
Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater
Final Fantasy X
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Grand Theft Auto 3
Diablo II: Lord of Desctruction
World of Warcraft


----------



## Diz (Jul 24, 2006)

i have some new fav games
Kingdom Hearts 2(just beat it),FFX,FF7,FF8,Mortal Kombat,Halo(1 and 2)


----------



## Samurai Man (Jul 24, 2006)

call of duty2 i also like baketball and baseball games


----------



## Itachi689 (Jul 26, 2006)

My fave is Naruto Ultimate ninja 1,2, and 3 those r my faves


----------



## nepthalion (Jul 26, 2006)

Maniac Mansion for NES.


----------



## Art of Run (Jul 26, 2006)

WoW Flyff and spacecowboy all for pc


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll list some that pops up my mind instantly:

Metal Gear Solid (the whole series)
FFVII/X
Devil May Cry
Onimusha (I, II & III)
Diablo (everything...)
Warcraft (everything...)
Counter-Strike
Shadow Hearts I & II
Disgaea
Dynasty Warriors
Romance of the Three Kingdoms (whole series)


----------



## Vanguard89 (Jul 26, 2006)

Starcraft and Diablo II. Can't get enough of Blizzard

*Off Topic* does anyone know when *Starcraft: Ghost* is being released?


----------



## summonershion (Jul 27, 2006)

Final Fantasy X fav of all time...then Xenosaga series.....


----------



## Itachi689 (Jul 27, 2006)

I wish naruto was 4 real


----------



## SNCloud (Jul 27, 2006)

haha a lot of people wish stuff like that for anime and games...

ff7 will always be my all time fave


----------



## Cero (Jul 30, 2006)

FFVII of course, but i did love KH, Tales Of Symphonia, and a couple other games i cant name of the top of my head xD


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Jul 30, 2006)

Excitebike, Old School.

Halo 2, New School.

FTW.


----------



## Shikamaru 20 (Jul 30, 2006)

My favorite game is Naruto Ultimate ninga,Burnout Revenge and SSX On Tour


----------



## ? Wolfwood ? (Jul 30, 2006)

I liked Dynasty Warriors the best, so I suppose its my favorite game of all time, along with the Monster Rancher games.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 30, 2006)

LoZoC, I never got tired of playing that game, damn, now I'm finnin' to play it again... I also love Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2, since I've loved disney movies when I was a kid (mainly Lion King and Peterpan) this game had a huge impact to me. Other favorite games are, Battle Network 1-6. Hell BN6 is the main reason why I got GBMicro, I figured I'll play the last BN game for the GBA on the best GB ever. Hopefully the new series in DS would be as good as the old one, or even better. 

A game that I thought would be added to my Favorite list was Ultimate Ninja, got bored of it though. :/ 

Honorable Mentions: Halo 2, Super Smash Bros. Melee, Marvel vs. Capcom: Clash of Super Heroes for PS1, man I miss that game...


----------



## bailfore (Jul 31, 2006)

wc3's naruto wars for me


----------



## Belldandy (Jul 31, 2006)

The Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Jul 31, 2006)

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City

When I first bought it, it was already an old game but once I started playing I couldn't stop, I didn't know what I was missing out on before! I've played most of the GTA games but I still love VC the most, I feel that SA is bloated and too dark.


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Aug 1, 2006)

Itachi689 said:
			
		

> My fave is Naruto Ultimate ninja 1,2, and 3 those r my faves


There is no such thing as Ultimate ninja 2 and 3 only 2 is in japan. well i like ultimate ninja


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd have to say Super Metroid....


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 1, 2006)

Favorite Game of all time: Metal Gear Solid (The First. The others were ok but kind of easy)

Other favorites:
Final Fantasy Series (Except X-2 and above)
Halo (I and II)
Golden Sun (I and II)
Dynasty Warrior IV
Metroid Prime
Prince of Persia: Two Thrones 
Prince of Persia: Sands of Time
Fire Emblem
Summon Night (GBA)


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 1, 2006)

call of duty2
halo 1 2
dynasty warriors3


----------



## Utz (Aug 1, 2006)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion


----------



## Naruka (Aug 1, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7 would have to be my all time favorite game. but in second place I would put Shadow of the colossus.


----------



## maravingin45 (Aug 1, 2006)

dude mario kart double dash sickest game of all time ....


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd say Metal Gear Solid series , FF series and WoW.


----------



## myle (Aug 2, 2006)

Scorch (no 3D version). It is an old dos game. omg. It is amazing. I was playing it with my brother and my sister or with a lot of friends.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm still addicted to Tetris Attack....it's one of my favorite puzzle games


----------



## trebors (Aug 3, 2006)

MY FAVORITE GAME OF ALL TIME
metal gear 2(PS2),son of liberty,3(PS2)
final fantasy 4(gba),7(PS1),8(PS1),9(PS1),10(PS2),tactics(ps1)(BEST!)
fire emblem:sacred stone(gba)
suikoden 2,3,4,5(PS1,PS2)(BEST!)
the elder scrolls IV: oblivion(X360)
disgaea and makai kingdom series(PS2)
kingdom heart series(PS2)
dark cloud 2(PS2)
warcraft 3, warcraft frozen throne(DOta)(PC)
ragnarok(PC)(BEST!)
mana series(PS1,gba)(soon in PS3,psp)
GTA 3(PS2),VC(PS2),SA(PS2),LS(PSP)
chrono series(PS1)
xenoxaga series(PS2)(BEST!)
pokemon series(GB,GBA,n64)
DOA series (ps1,ps2,x360)
diablo 2(PC)


----------



## c_wong428 (Aug 3, 2006)

Metal Gear series
GunGrave games
Battlefield 2
Medal of honour series
Devil May Cry series
Syphon Filter series


----------



## Sakura827 (Aug 3, 2006)

hhmmmm thats kinda hard bc there is a lot of games i <3 but i have to say ff7 and kingdom hearts ....oh but there is resident evil ahhhhh i don't know T^T ....XD


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Aug 3, 2006)

Zelda: Orcarina Of Time, or Mario 64...
Not like I played them or anything; I had my brother for that


----------



## +KJ Sensei+ (Aug 3, 2006)

My favorites are:
Halo [1 & 2]
Half-life [1 & 2]
Sly Cooper [series]
Ratchet & Clank [series]
Jak [series]
Soul Calibur [2 & 3]
Spyro [series]
Doom [1 & 2]

I'm mostly into first and third person shooters.^^

+KJ Sensei+


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 4, 2006)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Volken (Aug 4, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time



^Same here


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 4, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> ^Same here


That game is just... wow...


----------



## Volken (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, seriously. It's amazing how complex the dugeons (the water temple comes to mind) and all of the places are. The fishing game was awesome in that game.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 4, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> Yeah, seriously. It's amazing how complex the dugeons (the water temple comes to mind) and all of the places are. The fishing game was awesome in that game.


ya know what? I just relized that ive never been to the fishing place! Ive heard alot about it and know that its somwhere near lake hylia though...


----------



## Volken (Aug 4, 2006)

Really? Right when you defeat the water temple the fishing place is right next to you. It even has a big fishing pole on its front.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 4, 2006)

volken330 said:
			
		

> Really? Right when you defeat the water temple the fishing place is right next to you. It even has a big fishing pole on its front.


 I guess I went right passed it... actually once I beat the water temple I used a song to leave... I think...


----------



## sagesse_reine (Aug 4, 2006)

I absolutely love the Legend of Zelda series (can't wait til Twilight Princess!) and I like Mario Kart Double Dash and Super Smash Bros Melee.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 4, 2006)

sagesse_reine said:
			
		

> I absolutely love the Legend of Zelda series (can't wait til Twilight Princess!) and I like Mario Kart Double Dash and Super Smash Bros Melee.


pretty much the same here, but somehow I dont like Double Dash, I like DS more


----------



## sagesse_reine (Aug 4, 2006)

I was on a Super Smash Bros. forum for awhile, but some guy started saying that he liked me and stuff and he actually got someone to ask me where I lived and how old I was.

0_o

I deleted my account immediately.


----------



## Crzymexican (Aug 5, 2006)

i have to say the best game of all time is The legend of zelda: OoT


----------



## The Internet (Aug 5, 2006)

Baulder's Gate >.>


----------



## Anime-Girl (Aug 5, 2006)

My Fave Game is Final Fantasy X-2 And Mario Kart Double Dash i played With MY Brothers And My Sister And My Friends ^-^


----------



## Key (Aug 5, 2006)

Final Fantasy Series with the Kingdom heart series.


----------



## sagesse_reine (Aug 5, 2006)

Crzymexican said:
			
		

> i have to say the best game of all time is The legend of zelda: OoT



I agree with you completely.  OoT was the best out of the LoZ series.  I just hope Twilight Princess will be as good or even better.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 5, 2006)

Teh Final Fantasy Series


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 5, 2006)

Eureka-Chan said:
			
		

> Teh Final Fantasy Series



Game not series =/


----------



## Narutoninja6[sic]6 (Aug 7, 2006)

DBZ Budaiki tenkaichi for PS2 owns


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Aug 7, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid 2,and all the Zelda games I've played.


----------



## reckonin (Aug 7, 2006)

itsa tie between zelda and world of warcraft


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 7, 2006)

SSBM, RE4, and of course...FF7!


----------



## The Flash (inactive) (Aug 7, 2006)

Final Fantasy III for SNES, awesome game, beaten it sooooooooooo many times.

Other then that, Final Fantasy X for PS2 is also awesome!


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

sagesse_reine said:
			
		

> I agree with you completely.  OoT was the best out of the LoZ series.  I just hope Twilight Princess will be as good or even better.


let's hope, that's what theyre aiming for, they just might do the imppossible...

my game list

1. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
2. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
3. Resident Evil 4
4. The Legend of Zelda
5. Super Smash Bros. Melee
6. Super Mario 64
7. Metroid Prime
8. Pokemon Red/Blue Version
9. Metroid Fusion
10. Super Mario Bros.

I own a Gamecube and there arent too many good GCN games, and I havent played very many old games but thanks to the Wii's virtual console that's all gunna change.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Aug 10, 2006)

The entire Prince of Persia Sands of Time Series...after playing all 3 games completely through at least twice I have decided that the first is indeed the best.  God of War is pretty good too.

the Myth series, Half-Life 1, No One Lives Forever series, Splinter Cell series.  Call of Duty 1...Deus Ex  it is hard to choose a favorite


----------



## Megadoomer (Aug 10, 2006)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Super Smash Bros. Melee, Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars, and Psychonauts are probably the greatest games I have ever played, in my opinion.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh boy, where should I start...

1. Final Fantasy VI - SNES/PS1
2. Final Fantasy VII - PS1
3. Tales of Destiny - PS1
4. The Legend of Zelda: OoT - N64
5. Sonic Adventure 2 Battle - GCB
6. Super Mario Kart - SNES
7. Megaman Legends - PS1
8. Super Mario RPG - SNES
9. World of Warcraft - PC
10. Chrono Trigger - SNES


----------



## habib88 (Aug 11, 2006)

I would have to say Metal Gear Solid 3 is my fav but mgs2 comes closely behind

ffx pissed me off with tidus' voice.... anyone know that he is also WOLDOOR on the show Drawn Together!!!!!?


----------



## Shadowscar (Aug 11, 2006)

Legend of zelda orcarina of time, Super smash bros melee and my ultimate favourite is Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## Sho (Aug 11, 2006)

-Zelda: A Link to the Past
-FFVII
-Castlevania: SotN
-Super Mario Bros. 3
-Sonic 2
-Zelda 64: Ocarina of Time
-Street Fighter II: Turbo Edition
-Mortal Kombat II
-Legacy of Kain
-Metal Gear Solid
-Eternal Darkness 
-Revelations: Persona

All of them revolutionary games for me so I can't pick just one.


----------



## devilspirt (Aug 11, 2006)

my favoarate game of all time is kingdomhearts series


----------



## Monkeydude (Aug 11, 2006)

Right now? Elder scrolls IV: Oblivion or Ghost recon Advanced Warfighter


----------



## SpitFire! (Aug 11, 2006)

orcarina of time, it was the game that changed everything imo


----------



## Nik (Aug 12, 2006)

I have so many favorites but if I have to choose just one, it?s *Zelda III* - _A link to the past_.


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Aug 12, 2006)

I have three favorite games as a 'smatter of fact. All with something in common.

1. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time- BEST GAME EVER. No contest at all. It was an epic classic that brought gaming to a new dimension for me.
2. Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker- Bitch all ya want about Link being a cartoon, this game was fun as hell.
3. Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past- BEST 2D GAME EVER. 

I really don't see how you couldn't enjoy these games, and if you didn't figure out what they have in common, you're a moron.


----------



## Forbidden (Aug 15, 2006)

- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
- Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence
- Final Fantasy lX
- Fire Emblem

I don't believe in a favorite video game.


----------



## Uzumaki_Ryu (Aug 15, 2006)

My favortie video game is a tie between Super Smarsh Bro. Melele, and the oringal Street Fighter.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Mr. All Sunday said:
			
		

> I have three favorite games as a 'smatter of fact. All with something in common.
> 
> 1. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time- BEST GAME EVER. No contest at all. It was an epic classic that brought gaming to a new dimension for me.
> 2. Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker- Bitch all ya want about Link being a cartoon, this game was fun as hell.
> ...



have yet to play ALttP (I do plan to) but I agree, OoT is da best, and Wind Waker was Alot more then given credit for, #2 on my list WW


----------



## The End00 (Aug 15, 2006)

Final fantasy VII....that is the best game ever....


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 15, 2006)

id have to say the Counter Strike series (playing source now). 

its the only game that has lasted me for the longest time (3 years). All my other games i quit from 2 weeks to 1 year.


----------



## [Kurapika] (Aug 16, 2006)

For favorite game of all time, eh, that's pretty hard. Probably....hmm....Vampire Savior (a Capcom fighting game) for me.

Other favorites:

*Fighting:* Street Fighter II, Street Fighter Alpha 3, Rival Schools, Project Justice, Tech Romancer, Fatal Fury Real Bout, Garou: Mark of the Wolves, Super Smash Bros. Melee, Power Stone 2
*Action-RPG:* Mega Man Legends (1 and 2), Brave Fencer Musashi
*Adventure:* Zelda: OoT
*Racing:* Mario Kart DS, Crash Team Racing, Auto Modellista
*RPG:* Breath of Fires 3 and 4, Final Fantasy VI, Legaia 2, Star Ocean 3
*Action:* Viewtiful Joe, DMC, Ninja Gaiden
*Platformer:* Mario Bros. 3, Mega Man 4, Mega Man 8
*Strategy-RPG:* Final Fantasy Tactics, Tactics Ogre, and if I'm right about this, Disgaea 2 will probably also be a potential favorite.


----------



## Iceagedude1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja


----------



## Kezz (Aug 18, 2006)

action quake2.
havent played any other games with the pace anywhere near it. plus it loads in under 30sec


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Aug 18, 2006)

[thunder bolt] said:
			
		

> *Action-RPG:* Mega Man Legends (1 and 2), Brave Fencer Musashi



Oh buddy! Brave Fencer Musashi was an amazing game! Bacvk when I was like...8, my brother game me the strategy guide and made me use it in the Japanese version. It was sooo fun!!!!


----------



## Dragen (Aug 18, 2006)

I think that my favorite game would be Either Halo 2 or Oblivion or maybe Goldeneye for N64. I dont know its hard to decied


----------



## MistClan Zubazu (Aug 18, 2006)

hmm i like Morrowind or diablo 2


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 21, 2006)

XenoGears, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy 6, Final Fantasy Tactics


----------



## Blackops NINJA (Aug 21, 2006)

Mike tyson punchout 
Doom
Street Fighter  (when it  was just ken&Ryu)
Outrun


----------



## Iw0rkatMcd0nald (Aug 21, 2006)

Nobody here likes Halo? Well my fav games of all are Super Mario Brothers Melee because that's a really awesome and fun game. Halo, because it revolutionized the way we play, graphics were amazing, and the storyline even more amazing.


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2006)

Probably Zelda: OoT. It was just such an overall appealing game. The gameplay was fun, the art style was beautiful and the music really set the mood. To this day, I've never gotten into a game like I did with OoT.


----------



## shukaku_dragon (Aug 21, 2006)

The legend of zelda series
Final fantasy series 
The sims 2
Kingdom hearts series


----------



## Suzie (Aug 21, 2006)

Sly Cooper 1,2, and 3
Final Fantasy X and X-2
Soul Calibur 3


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Aug 21, 2006)

Fallout 2
grim fandango
curse of the money island


----------



## TonitoX2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd had to go with Chrono Trigger and the first MegaMan X.

Chrono Trigger because I grew attached to the character from the beginning to the end. I can't think of any other game that has done that to me.

As for MMX? Well just out of personal preference and memories.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 23, 2006)

Tekken 3 

That or Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1/2


----------



## 10tailedphoenix (Aug 23, 2006)

sonic the hedgehog and pacman.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 23, 2006)

my favorite games are probably Harvest Moon and... uhh... Pokemon?? Yeah, I don't play many games...

oh! and zelda of course!  I can't wait for Twilight Princess


----------



## Qrambo (Aug 24, 2006)

The best game ever is Punch out  ^^it's love all the way ^^ don't any one agree


----------



## Heroic (Aug 25, 2006)

Zelda Ocarina of Time,  was pretty cool.


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Aug 25, 2006)

I would have to say my favorite game is FFIV


----------



## Ed Norris (Aug 25, 2006)

I really can't decide between Resident Evil 2 or Final Fantasy VII and Tomb Raider... they are just so classic and were some of my first PSX games... but I would say *FFVII*.
Thanks to FFVII my RPG-mania started.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 25, 2006)

Mario. >.> Especially the old Nintendo one.
I'm not too fond of the new 3D version one.


----------



## Onya (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd say FFVII or Kingdom Hearts...they're two of the only games I can play over and over.


----------



## insaney (Aug 25, 2006)

My favorite game of all time has to be Zelda Wind Waker. I don't think I have one that's better than that. The graphics, the storyboard, everything about it was good. If you haven't played it, you should.


----------



## mrm33333 (Aug 26, 2006)

onimusha *dawn of dreams*


----------



## mrm33333 (Aug 26, 2006)

windwaker was one of my favorites as well as ocarina of time


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Aug 26, 2006)

Street Fighter Alpha 3 
And Super Metroid


----------



## Fongie (Aug 26, 2006)

KOTOR1

Yay


----------



## Shadowclone asassin (Aug 26, 2006)

I love FF 10 it was great.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 26, 2006)

As far as the games I've played so far is concerned, I have to go with Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater.

I could go for Zone of the Enders: The 2nd Runner, only if it wasn't that short.


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 26, 2006)

Shenmue 1(Dreamcast) & Shenmue 2(Xbox)


----------



## shingen (Aug 27, 2006)

legacy of kain : Soul Reaver


----------



## White Howl (Aug 28, 2006)

It's either, brave fencer musashi, or chrono trigger.


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Aug 28, 2006)

legacy of kain blood omen 2
legacy of kain Defiance

love the whole series.


----------



## Anbu Tai (Aug 29, 2006)

I carnt exacly go and say what my fav is it changes as im playing there are a few game series i would like to mention though.

Final Fantasy 7, 8, 10   (9 was a little childish for me, story was fine but hippo people? i was anoyed by this title still finished it twice however)

Castlevania - these games are true classics even by todays standards these games are challenging if not a little slow but we all love this series right?

Megaman X and Zero series, these games introduced a new megaman i loved this series i still play the 3 on snes from time to time.

Resident Evil - the resident evil series has always been a fav of mine i enjoy them more then silent hill and whatever other survival horror there is even doom.... yes i said it even doom!

r type / gradius  - gradius is way to slow in my opinion rtype owns it as far as im concerned

Soul Reaver/blood omen - this series may get a little anoying at times but  when it comes to story telling its tough to find a better series of games.

------------------------------------

a few MAJOR over hyped FLOPS in my opinion are

*wildarms*, *dot hack series* (mmorpg simulated? um ok fine but its not really simulated is it ive never found a game with so many restraints,)
add to the list if you like im going to create a thread on it.


anyway there you go some of my fav games and most disliked ones


----------



## .cHaosZ! (Aug 29, 2006)

For me it was The Legend Of Zelda : Ocarina Of Time & Final Fantasy 7


----------



## CherryBlossom414 (Aug 29, 2006)

The sims 2,Naruto ultimate Ninja,Halo 2


----------



## D?j? Vu (Aug 29, 2006)

Resident Evil 2


----------



## Rauto (Aug 30, 2006)

My favorite games are: Call Of Duty for the Xbox 360 and Dead Or Alive 4 also for the Xbox 360.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 30, 2006)

I gotta go with Final Fantasy IX here. But it does vary if I happen to get addicted to the latest Madden game or NBA game that particular year.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 30, 2006)

well .. as much as i like the new games .. i also like counter strike an old one ^^ .. but i do really like fifa so i ussually play all the fifa games that i havE ^^


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 1, 2006)

MGS Snake Eater: one of the best games in terms of storyline, gameplay, new elements of gaming taken to a new level by Kojima.


----------



## Unorthodox (Sep 1, 2006)

The Unforgiven said:
			
		

> MGS Snake Eater: one of the best games in terms of storyline, gameplay, new elements of gaming taken to a new level by Kojima.



+1 for Snake Eater as it was as much as a piece of interactive cinema as it was a game. Pure brilliance.

GoldenEye 64 would also rank up there...simply because it introduced me to first person shooters


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Sep 1, 2006)

Baldur's Gate Trilogy.

Honorable Mention:
Super Mario Brothers 3
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 combined with Sonic & Knuckles
Goldeneye 64


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2006)

dspr8_rugged said:
			
		

> As far as the games I've played so far is concerned, I have to go with Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater.
> 
> I could go for Zone of the Enders: The 2nd Runner, only if it wasn't that short.



Damn!
I forgot all about Zone of Enders, man. Was the second one really that good though? I remember I really liked the first. 

As far as Metal Gear is concerned though, damn, it's hard for me to choose which one I liked the best. I certainly like different elements of each more then one another, hence why I have such a hard time pinpointing one I liked more. The original for example, I remember it being the first of it's kind, so everything felt absolutyl frsh. Damn. This is to hard. 

my list = impossible to just pick one so I'm not even going to bother. I'd have to list a good 13 or 14. 

Final Note
Did anyone else really loved the Armored Core game where you could play in vs Mode, Customize the AI, the Arena, and your Armor to a ridiculous degree. (I don't remember which one this ones. However this is the only one I really liked.)


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 2, 2006)

Mine is SSBM (Super Smash Bros. Melee)


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 2, 2006)

Udesphikaiyo said:
			
		

> Damn!
> I forgot all about Zone of Enders, man. Was the second one really that good though? I remember I really liked the first.
> 
> As far as Metal Gear is concerned though, damn, it's hard for me to choose which one I liked the best. I certainly like different elements of each more then one another, hence why I have such a hard time pinpointing one I liked more. The original for example, I remember it being the first of it's kind, so everything felt absolutyl frsh. Damn. This is to hard.
> ...



if you've only played the first, then i suggest you go find the2nd one somehow...2nd was better in every conceivable way...


----------



## Idun (Sep 2, 2006)

Zelda: The Ocarina of Time. Will always have my heart ;D I love the other Zelda games too though ;P


----------



## nightshade_nova (Sep 2, 2006)

Mmm...
Gotta go with Final Fantasy...played almost all of them

Then there's Chrono Trigger n Chrono Cross...

And some Xenogears with Xenosagas too...(square made damn good rpg) 

Other good rpg is Megaten's

And a grear next-gen rpg is Oblivion. 


oh yeah...btw...

I LOVE RPG!


----------



## ifira (Sep 2, 2006)

FFX

add in the final fantasy series too


----------



## Hatake Kakashi (Sep 3, 2006)

GUITAR HERO


----------



## bloodstains (Sep 4, 2006)

devil may cry is really good.  also Zone of the enders is really addictive.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 5, 2006)

Have i posted here before?

Tied between Planescape Torment and Xenogears


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 5, 2006)

totally kyle!


----------



## narutochaser (Sep 6, 2006)

Heh
I like Naruto CLash of Ninja 2 but Warcraft and Resident Evil are also good!


----------



## Silent Scream shinobi of sound (Sep 8, 2006)

for me it's not a game but a series Tenchu i love thoes games


----------



## Hells Assassin (Sep 8, 2006)

Super Mario World/Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## Coconut (Sep 9, 2006)

I love Sims 2 <3


----------



## Juno652 (Sep 9, 2006)

Revan said:
			
		

> Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
> - For me, this has been the greatest purchase that I've made in the last few years. I have enjoyed every second of the various times I've played and completed the game. Nice visuals, great storyline and of course, the whole light/dark side deal with the force.


Same, second ones good too but the first ones the best


----------



## Hinata Hyuga. (Sep 9, 2006)

I would have to say that the Legend of zelda series for me but......... maybe it's final fantasy insead T_T i'm torn between the two. ...........waaaa 

BTW i'm new here^^ so i'm look for for any friendship offers^^ tyvm to all who do^^


----------



## harukakanata1 (Sep 9, 2006)

i know this ones realy old but i gota say i love FF7 (the original).
i think it's the greatest storyline of all FF games.
Hinata i'll b ur friend ^^


----------



## GunzGoBangBang (Sep 9, 2006)

FF7 does have an awesome story and gameplay. but i dont really consider it my favorite game. My favorite is probably OoT or MGS3: Subsistence.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2006)

Zelda OoT, but i think Twilight will > it though / DMC 3 / MGS 1


----------



## Perverse (Sep 9, 2006)

NBA 2K6 is my fav.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 9, 2006)

The Legend of Zelda: A link to the past and Super Metroid...

I could play those games forever....


----------



## Half Empty (Sep 10, 2006)

re4 and guitar hero


----------



## The End00 (Sep 10, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII, and X

Dragon Quest VIII was good but the lvling up system was horrible.  It takes to damn long cause metal king slimes are the only way to gain good XP and they are the rarest creatures in the game.


----------



## harukakanata1 (Sep 11, 2006)

who was your fav character of ff7 mine is cloud, but in advent children is kadaj.
vincent is kinda cool aswell


----------



## spotthedog (Sep 11, 2006)

Final Fantasy VIII, with VII coming very close.

I just love the story and character development.


----------



## mikeblastdude (Sep 11, 2006)

My favorite game of all time would be Sonic Adventure for the Sega Dreamcast.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2006)

I think of a bunch of older games I really enjoyed.  Blaster Master, Mike Tyson's Punch Out, and Dragon Warrior.  But for something newer:

Suikoden 2.  I was already a fan of the franchise after one.  But I loved the storyline in this one.  Cool characters like Luca Blight only added to the intrigue.  The usual multiple endings exist depending on your ability to collect the 108 stars (I still haven't collected them all.)  So I can also say the replayability is very high.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 12, 2006)

NBA 2K6 and Final Fantasy X.


----------



## yeno1378 (Sep 12, 2006)

My top favorite game has to be Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. Insanely awesome graphics, takes forever to beat, great storyline...just about everything is great. Favorite old game would be Wizardry: Tales of the Forsaken Land. That game had a great storyline, even though the square-paneled movement was kind of a pain in the ass sometimes lol. Then Valkyrie Profile, Persona 2, and Suikoden 2. Worst game of all time has to be FFX-2 though..it was like watching Charlies Angels, just worse (please dont hurt me..hehe  )


----------



## Whoops00 (Sep 12, 2006)

My favourites are 
FFVIII and Kingdom Hearts I & II


----------



## The End00 (Sep 12, 2006)

Red XIII has to be my favorite.
Along with Rufus and some more Shinra fellows.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 12, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts II and The Madden Series.


----------



## Ash (Sep 13, 2006)

Dino Crisis. My first _real_ game.


----------



## Lee (Sep 13, 2006)

my favourate games of all time are World of warcraft for the pc and monster hunter for the ps2


----------



## Aeld (Sep 13, 2006)

Resident Evil 2

Me and my brother used to draw the curtains on saturdays and play it in the dark with the music up full blast

GTA Vice City

Although San Andreas is unbelievable. Nothing can compare to the Hawaiian shirts


----------



## The End00 (Sep 14, 2006)

Someone said morrowind.

That game is way to long.  Has anyone here ever beat the game?


----------



## Spawn of Gaara (Sep 16, 2006)

my favorite games would have to be kingdom hearts1/2, warcraft 3, and all the final fantasys.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 16, 2006)

halo2 and ff7 i think those are the only game i play lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2006)

I think Final Fantasy Tactics is better than any other Final Fantasy game.  Call me crazy, but that's how I feel.  It had an excellent storyline and a more unique style of play.  Tactics Ogre reminds me of Final Fantasy Tactics actually.  Just a lamer storyline hinders it.


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 19, 2006)

The End said:
			
		

> Someone said morrowind.
> 
> That game is way to long.  Has anyone here ever beat the game?



It is impossible to beat. I mean litteraly impossible there are so many side quests to it that it was declared impossible to beat.

Oh, and my favorite game has to be "Enchanted Arms."


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Sep 19, 2006)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time.


----------



## Mangekyou Byakugan (Sep 19, 2006)

C&C series, Age of empires series


----------



## Toffeeman (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Hietozephyr (Sep 19, 2006)

my fav is kingdom hearts.

even though the chars aren't really origional (except for the heartless, ansem, and destiny island), the storline and gameplay are uberly awsome.


----------



## caperez (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah my fav is also kingdom hearts >.<


----------



## GasGuzzler (Sep 21, 2006)

dont have one. if I find a game I like I'll play it alot but eh...


----------



## Jakotsu06 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well by going on the game i play the most and enjoy the most right now i would have to Say World of Warcraft


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm going to say my favorite is Finaly Fantasy 7.


----------



## Corwin (Sep 21, 2006)

Has to be System Shock 2 or Oblivion...


----------



## The End00 (Sep 24, 2006)

How much is it monthly for world of warcraft?
   Is it worth it?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

15 a month, i dont think its worth it...its fun, but hey if youplay the shit out of MMOs its worth it, i on the other hand dont...


----------



## k9azn4soul (Sep 24, 2006)

Final Fantasy 9 here.


----------



## Treima (Sep 25, 2006)

If I had to pick one, it'd be Final Fantasy X. No game has ever brought me back to my PS2 more than that one.

Runners-up include:
Metal Gear Solid 3
Shadow Hearts: From the New World
Sonic & Knuckles
Zone of the Enders
Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## gabha (Sep 26, 2006)

Final fantasy 7&8, Morrowind & Oblivion. I love them all equally.


----------



## DMC (Sep 26, 2006)

SNES= Super Mario World
Sega Genesis= Sonic 2
Saga Saturn= Panzer Dragoon
PS1= Xenogears
N64= Legend of Zelda: Orcarina of Time
Dreamcast= Shenmue
PS2= Metal Gear Solid 3
Xbox= Ninja Gaiden Black
Gamecube= REmake
PC= Starcraft

Multiplatform= Prince of Persia: Sands of Time

All Time= Chrono Trigger


----------



## ZE (Sep 27, 2006)

All shenmue´s, all psone Final Fantasy´s, all MGS´s, Ico, Shadow Of Colossus.


----------



## Thandurin (Sep 27, 2006)

Currently World of Warcraft is my favorite game ever. Only game i've played thus far that has managed to keep me addicted for over a year now.


----------



## The End00 (Sep 28, 2006)

gabha said:
			
		

> Final fantasy 7&8, Morrowind & Oblivion. I love them all equally.


I thought morrowind was pretty good.  Some say its crap compared to oblivion.


----------



## Traveler (Sep 29, 2006)

my favorite of all time is BattleZone rise of the black dogs for the 64 because Ally AI could fight, it had the right amount of fighting in my opinion, have you seen these new RTS games that let you play as a hero in the battle feild? Well this came first (as far as I know) and what other game lets you control the base at the same time? the bad parts are the grafics the people out side veicles look very blocky and on some planets it's almost inpossible to see.


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 29, 2006)

Guardians Heroes for Sega Saturn still play it to this day. Also Blazing Heroes for Saturn was just awesome.


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 29, 2006)

Nes- Super Mario Bros. 3
Snes- Sim City
Sega- Sonic 2
Saturn- Virtua Fighter
Gameboy-Pokemon Red
Playstation-Legend Of Dragoon
N64- Goldeneye 007
PS2-Final Fantasy X
Xbox- Ninja Gaiden
Gamecube-Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2006)

kingdomhearts and resident evil 4


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2006)

FF7 or MGS2


----------



## Arsid (Sep 30, 2006)

Mine is Super Smash Bros Melee, then Naruto: Clash of Ninja 2


----------



## Gunners (Sep 30, 2006)

Wind Waker, Sonic adventure 1, Devil may cry 3, Sonic 3 and knuckles, Gunstar Heroes, Final fantasy 7&10 ( just recentlty freakin adictive) though I haven't beat it Occarina of time. Though I guess it should be master quest I could never get OoT to save on my freakin gamecube.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 30, 2006)

All the games in the MGS series and FFVII and X.


----------



## Vicious (Sep 30, 2006)

dont know my favorte game right now because i broke all my systems ,but a old ps2 game called EverGrace which was fun as hell and any FF games would be my fav and the Legend of dragoon is also my favorite.!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 2, 2006)

FF7-10 since i haven't played any before that and FF X-2 was crap for a Final Fantasy. The MGS series. All these games are excellent and FF7 gets a notable mention since it pwns.


----------



## Geetay (Oct 2, 2006)

Yoshi's Island (SNES). A true masterpiece.
Honorable mentions:
- Naruto GNT4 (GC) 
- TES: Oblivion (360)
- Twisted Metal 2: World Tour (PS1)


----------



## Vicious (Oct 2, 2006)

oh shit ,i forgot Elder Scrolls 4 oblivion ,gotta love that game...!


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Oct 2, 2006)

The original Crash Bandicoot was the unseated champion for a very long time(first game I ever played)...
...and then I got KH2!!It's very cleverly set up so that even once you've beat the snot out of the final boss, you can see what you can do to improve AND ACTUALLY GET THAT CHANCE TO IMPROVE SO YOU CAN SEE THE SECRET ENDING! Don't have to start all the way from the beginning, just back where you were before that last bastard, and play like nuts to complete everything(and in hard mode, you get rewarded with the teaser film just for getting through). But the graphics, voices, characters...everything is just so fun! Sure, they're some VAs I don't enjoy, but it's an overall winner! It'll be hard to unseat this one,is for sure. Well done, BVG and Square Enix!!


----------



## Mojim (Oct 2, 2006)

Favourite game of all time,goes to Final Fantasy X! 
Superb game ^_^


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hm I'd say FF7 was my favorite or tactics but I wished the graphics were better.
Harvest Moon was awesome too... I dunno why there's just something about farming that gets me.


----------



## Naruto674 (Oct 4, 2006)

> but I wished the graphics were better.



graphics shouldnt matter in a great game, it is the gameplay that counts as long as you can tell what is going on lol.

hmmm.......hard choice, but I'd say either

Chrono Trigger, FFVI, or Super Mario RPG


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Oct 4, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7. Don't care what anyone says. I'm glad Advent Children was made.


----------



## BMPrinceNY (Oct 4, 2006)

Theres a lot of amzing games out there, but if I have to pick just one, then I guess it'd be Suikoden.  Its the game that got my into rpgs in the first place and is just a classic and amazing game.


----------



## blueradio (Oct 5, 2006)

my all time favorite game is Toe Jam and Earl 2 Panic in Funkotron!
It was an amazing game for the Sega Genesis I constantly go back to.


----------



## CrimsonSoulz (Oct 6, 2006)

*um..*

Final fantasy VII
 Final fantasy X
 Crono Cross
 narutimate hero 3 ( great fun with friends)

  (this is not the order in whice i prefer more)


----------



## = Divinity = (Oct 9, 2006)

Favourites? I have a couple...

Cool Cool Toon. (Don't know if any of you have heard of it but it was an awesome dancing game back in the Dreamcast days)
Space Channel 5
Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic
Shenmue series (Yay! Another Shenmue fan)
Jade Empire
Anything Sonic the Hedgehog related
Anything to do with The Sims
Advent Rising
Tomb Raider series
Jet Set Radio (the original) or Jet Set Radio Future
Dead or Alive series
Okage - Shadow King (It was quite a fun, little PS2 game)
Tekken series and lastly, Brute Force.

I've never actually played any of the Final Fantasy games but is it any good? I was considering taking a look at the game and was wondering, whether the series was any good.


----------



## G-Wolf (Oct 9, 2006)

I would have to say Halo.


----------



## ecelipse (Oct 10, 2006)

pokemon foreevr and ever


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 10, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts 2


----------



## cryodragoon (Oct 10, 2006)

Ninja Gaiden on X-Box

and StarLancer on PC


----------



## GrimmjawAwsome (Oct 10, 2006)

final fantasy vii, baldur's gate 2, dynasty warriors series, samurai warriors series and sudeki


----------



## ku1jt (Oct 10, 2006)

Hard question, too many years playing games. I say FFVII, Resident Evil (I was a RE master), Gran Turismo, Winning Eleven... but there are a lot more.


----------



## Voomer (Oct 12, 2006)

FFVII no doubt


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 12, 2006)

I agree, Final Fantasy VII is my all time favourite! No other game have I played as much as it...which was about 7 times


----------



## yuffie97 (Oct 13, 2006)

can't remember If I've posted here alerady or not.. whatever..
my favorite game of all time Is Zelda Ocarina of Time, best game ther was, best game ther Is.


----------



## Loki_Seijuro (Oct 13, 2006)

As of right now, my favorite game of all time is Valkyrie Profile 2. That might change when I beat it, but that doesn't matter right now. It is KING!


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 14, 2006)

Ooo Ooo Another game that I thought was really good was Beyond Good and Evil. I haven't played a decent 3rd person game since!


----------



## Ziko (Oct 14, 2006)

I have probably posted here before but my favourite game is Kingdom Hearts 2, best game ever!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess I'd have to say Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater. It's the game I've played the most.


----------



## rezerekted (Oct 14, 2006)

I know its a fairly new game, but Shadow of the Colossus was just beyond anything I have ever experienced from a game thus far. Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne definately gets honorable mention though.


----------



## GoldenJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

final fantasy VII hands down


----------



## Nega (Oct 15, 2006)

*Zelda: Ocarina of Time* probably, but only because I felt it was ahead of its time.


----------



## The Slacker (Oct 16, 2006)

*Legend Of Zelda:Majora's Mask*, the Zora mask and the Fierce Diety mask 

*Splinter Cellhaos Theory*, the freedom you have in this game is sick,experimenting with the different stickies you get is fun...especially the grenades xD 

*Super Smash Brothers* I also like Melee,but for some reason theres something this game haves that Melee doesnt have...I cant explain it. 

*Super Mario World 2* This was one of my very first games, I always remember having a great time playing this game. 

*The Warriors* I just played this game today, but OMG the things you can do in this game...and the fighting...wow


----------



## Katukazi (Oct 16, 2006)

Well my Favorite game of all time has to be fun. I thought Smackdown vs Raw 2006 was real fun for me..i got so addicted. IMO.


----------



## Shouri no Hana (Oct 17, 2006)

Right now I have to say Rockman/Megaman ZX, never have I played a game for hours on end without getting bored or fustrated. 

Okay...to Area K annoyed the crap out of me...but I think it annoyed alot of people...


----------



## fernir (Oct 17, 2006)

FF 9 cuz it's the first FF what i played and thank lord i still play it


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 18, 2006)

FF9 was not as good as I thought it would be. To be honest I thought that FF6 was much better than it since they both use a similar method to aquire skills and magic. But my fav is still FF7 no doubt, FF6 was a very close 2nd though


----------



## Blaap (Oct 18, 2006)

Maplestory is the best, its easy to play


----------



## bhdsfjvclzxkfcpdskfp (Oct 18, 2006)

*Favourate Game Of All Time.*

Shenmue, Dragon Quest 8, Kingdom Hearts 2, Resident Evil 1 Remake, Resident Evilode Veronica, Resident Evil 4, FF8,  FFX, Yakuza, Star Wars:Knights Of The Old Republic, Devil May Cry, Zeldacarina Of Time & Windwaker. I Can't Choose Just One.


----------



## jyu12 (Oct 22, 2006)

Super Mario Bros 3 for a classic game. A little more recent would be Brave Fencer Musashi or Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 22, 2006)

*mine.....*

My favorite games are MVP baseball 2005(for xbox and gamecube),MLB slugfest2003(for gamecube),Madden'06(for xbox) super MarioAllstar baseball(for gamecube),Mario party 4(for gamecube),Ghost Recon Advanced(for X-BOX 360,boyyy!!!),Wacked!(for xbox),sonic adventure 2:Battle(for gamecube),sonic dx(for gamecube),sonic heroes(for gamecube),Naruto clash of ninja 1 & 2(por el gamecube).

My favorite all time though...its a tie between MVP baseball and MLB slugfest.


----------



## damnhot (Oct 24, 2006)

baldurs gate 2 shadows of amn+throne of bhaal


----------



## CrimsonSoulz (Oct 24, 2006)

Final fantasy VII

Final Fantasy X

Crono Trigger

Narutimate hero 3 (2 player mode)

most zelda games


----------



## Katsura (Oct 24, 2006)

*Zelda -  Ocarina of time* is the best game of all times.


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 9, 2006)

Kingdom hearts series and Shadow Hearts 2


----------



## whitecrowz (Dec 9, 2006)

Many Street Fighters , and some RPGs


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 9, 2006)

1. Lunar: Silver Star Story
2. Final Fantasy VII
3. Zelda: Ocarina of Time
4. Metal Gear Solid
5. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 9, 2006)

NES- Super Mario World 3
Sega- Sonic Adventure 2
SNES- Sim City
Gameboy-Pokemon Red
Playstation- Legend Of Dragoon
N64-Legend of Zelda: OOT
Dreamcast- PowerStone 2
PS2- Final Fantasy X
Xbox- Ninja Gaiden
Gamecube- Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## Cuivreries (Dec 9, 2006)

Final Fantasy VIII, that's my favorite video game of all time. I've spent hours on end: collecting every rare card and rare item, acquiring each Guardian Force (GF) and ultimate weapon, completing the vast array of side-quests, and attaining maximum levels of 100 for all 6 characters. The fusion of an impeccable story, engaging battle system, and a soundtrack spearheaded by the legendary Nobuo Uematsu gave this game the distinction as my absolute favorite. 1999 was a great year for PlayStation.


----------



## Akira (Dec 10, 2006)

Out of the consoles i own/previously owned:
SNES: LoZ: Link to the Past
Megadrive: Sonic
PS1: FFVII
N64: Loz: OoT or Super Mario 64
PS2: Onimusha: Demon Siege
Xbox: Ninja Gaiden Black
360: Gears of War
GBA: Metroid Fusion
Cube: SSBM
DS: Mario Kart DS
PSP: Tekken Dark resurrection


----------



## Kayo (Dec 10, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy VII/VIII, Zelda Twilight Princess


----------



## midnight_walker (Dec 10, 2006)

My favorite of all time is "Metal Gear Solid" on Playstation...


----------



## Jotun (Dec 10, 2006)

*Mario Paint*

Why you ask?

I played that game for like 3 years while I was a kid and never got tired of it.

Although I have somewhat forgot about it, and I am older I can't think of a game that kept me WOW'D for that long.

Other than that I have acouple that are so close that I have to name them all.

Chrono Trigger- The story and the battle system are still among the best IMO. This game kept me wanting more and more and its difficulty was not challenging at a point where it made me want to stop playing/made me want to go overboard on the lvling. That is rare in some games now, where powerlvling is almost encouraged which in turn takes away from the story and the gameplay.

Legend of Legaia- The first game I bought for the PS, with a system that was new and cool (At least for me) and an interesting story to boot, this game will always be remembered.

Zelda: Ocarina of Time- An Epic game. Every aspect of this game was fun. The story was so well told. My only gripe with this game being the Water Temple and the days of frustration that followed >_>, however, ended up helping me grow as a gamer. A must play.

Final Fantasy Tactics (PS)- This game left me wanting more, in a good way. The fact that I still enjoy logging time on this game even though I have countless complete files is enough to show you how much I like this game.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 10, 2006)

Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
World of Warcraft
Star Wars Knights of The Old Republic

My favorite games of all time can't pick one really...


----------



## Kai (Dec 10, 2006)

1. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time- I can't describe this game. Flawless in its execution, an unbelievable classic. 

2. World of Warcraft: I actually gave up playing this game because it was THAT BAD. I could not get out of this game, it was worse than heroine. It sucked me in, and I was failing all my classes. I tried to throw away this game, but it kept coming back to haunt me. Play at your own risk, it will cancel your social life.

3. Starcraft: Brood War- God, I played this game with 4 other friends hours on end. I never got bored of this game, and it is to me the most strategic game ever.

4. Super Smash Bros Melee: Another game I just couldn't get out of. I might have gotten bored of it a little, but the next day I was just itching to play again. I was pretty intense with this game.

5. Final Fantasy VII- The story was excellent, best single player RPG imo.


----------



## w00t64 (Dec 10, 2006)

Probably the Legend of Zelda: the Ocarina of Time or Fable.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 10, 2006)

Chrono Trigger
GoldenEye 64 (Single & Multiplayer)
Half-Life (+Counter-Strike & Action Half-Life mods) - (Offline/Online)
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Quake (Online)
Quake II (Online)
Rainbow Six (Offline/Online)
Rainbow Six - Rogue Spear (Offline/Online)
Super Metroid
Street Fighter 2: Championship Edition
Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo

Those are the games I feel most nostalgic for and i've also had alot of great times with them.


----------



## Refresh (Mar 4, 2007)

Sonic the hedgehog 1


----------



## Kwagga (Mar 6, 2007)

Final Fantasy VIII/X, Super Mario Bro 3, QuakeIII, DoomII, Starcraft, WarcraftIII


----------



## Vali (Mar 7, 2007)

My Favourite games are the Zelda games...   I just love them.. can't describe...^^ Zelda is just wonderful


----------



## Nejie (Mar 7, 2007)

FFVII mine, coz it had a great story, weapon, and enemies specially sephiroth


----------



## Razza (Mar 8, 2007)

Shadow of the Colossus
Half-life 1 and 2
Chrono Cross *ducks*
Super Mario 64


----------



## Soljah (Mar 8, 2007)

Super mario RPG
Seiken Denetsu 3
Final Fantasy 8, 9
Breath of fire 4
Super smash brother's Melee.


----------



## AmitG1984 (Mar 8, 2007)

hey there and here goes my fav games!
Metal Gear Series
Zelda Series
Grand Theft Series (played GTA 2 and 1 when most never knew what GTA was!)
Legacy of Kain series!(deep thinking dudes)


----------



## Heero (Mar 8, 2007)

GTA SA
Starcraft
Gears of war
Diablo 2
Oblivion
Legend of Dragoon


----------



## Ketchups (Mar 8, 2007)

The Donkey Kong Country games for the SNES. They had awesome graphics for that time being. I remember that I always had trouble with the later levels, such as the mine cart rides and I hated the lava lol


----------



## fennixfire (Mar 8, 2007)

Gears of War
Soul Calibur 2
Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Super Smash Bros.
Super Samsh Bros. Melee

(I'm a big Nintendo and Mario fan!  )


----------



## Birkin (Mar 8, 2007)

Nothing, I mean _NOTHING_ can beat the glory of Donkey Kong for the Super Nintendo


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Scarface The World Is Yours
The Godfather
GTA SA,VC,3,LCS,VCS
Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 2
Naruto Narutimate Hero
Fullmetal Alchemist 2
Halo 1,2
Saints Row
Sonic The Hedgehog (360)
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
StarFox64
Guitar Hero 2
Star Wars KOTOR1,2
Star Wars Battlefront 2
Gran Turismo 4
Midnight Club 3 DUB Edition
Hitman2,Contracts,Blood Money
SmackDown Vs. Raw 2006,2007
Spider-Man1,2,Ultimate
StarFox Command
The NEW Super Mario Bros.
Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3,4
Naruto Narutimate Hero2,3,Accel
Super Smash Bros.
Super Smash Bros Melee
Goldeneye 007
The World Is Not Enough........*


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 18, 2007)

Kingdom Hearts games, Final Fantasy, and handheld Poke'mon games.​


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

I probably already posted, but Final Fantasy Tactics, Shadow of Colossus, and FFX.

With only one choice it'd be Tactics hands down though.


----------



## Kduff (Mar 18, 2007)

Super Metroid.  Because of the ambience, the gameplay, and the exploration.  And the fact that it is one of the best, most complete games ever made.


----------



## Altron (Mar 18, 2007)

Super Mario 64
Mario Kart DS
Warhammer 40k
Total War series
warcraft III and TFT
God Of War
Dynasty Warriors 3


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 18, 2007)

Resident Evil series,especially RE4
Final Fantasy 8 and 9
GTA series
Zelda series
Street Fighters series
Guilty Gear series
Ninja Gaiden series
Chrono Trigger and Cross
Guitar Hero 2
Super Mario Series.
And a few more I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Lynx20 (Mar 18, 2007)

Chrono Cross for sure
FF7 and 8 (hated 9)
Starcraft for sure (took up a lot of my game time back in the day)
Splinter Cell Series (Pc versions)
Gitaroo Man
Soul Calibur series


----------



## crewxp (Mar 18, 2007)

You know what? There's been lots of cool games that came out over the years...

But I always find myself going back on.. 'halo2' when I'm with friends... I never really thought that the old game was still a favorite, but I guess it is.

Thats and gears. Co-op games are always cool.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmm...it's impossible to just mention one game, so I'll post the ones I remember at the moment:

GoldenEye
Resident Evil 4
Sonic The Hedgehog 2
Pokemon Red
Mario Kart 64


----------



## Dementia (Mar 18, 2007)

number one of all times- American McGee's ALICE   and I also like series of NOLF, The Longest Journey and Age of Empires..


----------



## damnhot (Mar 18, 2007)

baldurs gate 2 : shadows of amn


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 18, 2007)

Of ALL time?

Sorry guys, but Super Mario World beats the shit out of the other contenders. Yoshi FTW!


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 24, 2007)

Fire Emblem 6-9!^^


----------



## Hikaru (Mar 24, 2007)

For me it is ZeldaoT


----------



## jakuzo (Mar 25, 2007)

Definetly Halo 2.


----------



## ∅ (Feb 16, 2008)

Dark Alliance I, Dark Alliance II and Metal Gear Solid 2, Pokémon Red.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 16, 2008)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## mechanixxx (Feb 16, 2008)

for me it would be kingdom hearts 2 : Final Mix


----------



## Nero (Feb 16, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4
Call of Duty 4
Gears of War
and the classic Halo 1

are the best games i cant choose


----------



## CountFloyd (Feb 16, 2008)

Either 4 player Mario Kart for the snes, or 4 player Goldeneye on n64 (Rockets on Aztec = Fun)


----------



## MaPHacK (Feb 16, 2008)

Final Fantasy 8


----------



## Cirus (Feb 16, 2008)

Who resurected this age old thread????? That person should stop doing stuff.

DMC 1, FF7/8 are mine.


----------



## Homura (Feb 17, 2008)

Mine's a tie between Persona 3 and Rock Band. The former is like my favorite single player game of all time while the latter is the best multi-player and is incredibly fun when played with 3 or more people.


----------



## iamtabo (Feb 17, 2008)

FF2 for the snes.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 17, 2008)

Counter Strike, Super Smash Bros Brawl or Kingdom Hearts 2.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2008)

Top 3:

1. Legend of Zelda: OoT
2. Mario Galaxy
3. Halo: Combat Evolved


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 17, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts 2


----------



## Akuma (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL Kingdom hearts 2 blew chunks


Ocarina of time definetly, smash bros is on the list somewhere.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2008)

FF8/Suikoden3/EphermalFatansia/ToSymphonia/shining tears in no particular order


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 17, 2008)

Orcarina of Time or Mass Effect, close tie between the two.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 17, 2008)

Final Fantasy 8 and Metal Gear Solid 1.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, i'd have to say Kingdom hearts 2 or Final fantasy 10.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2008)

^is kh2 that much better than kh1 or is it a toss up, i still havent played two


----------



## chrisp (Feb 18, 2008)

Sonic the Hedgehog. 

YAY! Missing-nin!


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2008)

Either Sonic 2 or FFX. Being that you couldn't save games back then, it was all the more difficult. Sonic 2 was epic, especially the final stage.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Feb 18, 2008)

The Mortal Kombat series.


----------



## ZSlasher (Feb 18, 2008)

Super mario world


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 19, 2008)

As far as old games go, I'd have to say... the original Sonic or Ocarina of Time, I've always loved both of those games, but if I had to pick I'd probably choose Ocarina of Time.

As far as current games go, Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## Meteora_7 (Feb 19, 2008)

i kinda like more than 1 game atm Top 3:

1.Call of Duty 4
2.Assassin's Creed
3.Mass Effect 

GTA 4 will be good also..


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 19, 2008)

Mi fav is DBZ budokai tenkaiechi 3.


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 20, 2008)

broken down to either Chrono Trigger, Brave Fencer Musashi, Okami, or Zelda: A Link to the Past.


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 20, 2008)

Final Fantasy 1-12, Sim City, Gran Turismo and Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## tantan (Feb 20, 2008)

Vagrant Story ..

the last RPG for Playstation (1) from Square-Enix (Square before).. such a masterpiece! How I long for a sequel..


----------



## Shika-Chou (Feb 20, 2008)

Shadow of the Colossus, Resident Evil 2, and Final Fantasy X


----------



## infinite (Feb 20, 2008)

Zelda Windwaker for the Gamecube


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 20, 2008)

Grand theft auto: San Andreas, lol.


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Feb 20, 2008)

I will never be able to pick just one game, but my favorites are FF X, FF 12(not ffx-2), Ocarina of Time, The windwaker, Ssb melee
Edit, banjo kazooie and tooie were both amazing aswell, shame their not coming in the wii shop


----------



## Setulge (Jun 29, 2009)

American McGee's Alice


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 29, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 29, 2009)

Very hard, very very hard.

Probably zelda OOT or zelda MM, maybe MGS1


----------

